# Naruto: A New Beginning 2.0 (Main RP Thread)



## Rakiyo (Jul 22, 2009)

*Welcome to The New Beginning 2.0*

Set hundreds of years after the rule of the fifth Hokage, the ninja world was at peace. However peace, can never last as it is in our nature to destroy and so tensions are once again running high between the 5 great countries. Though relations are strained, life goes on but the feeling is that it will soon explode into the greatest war the land has ever seen. You have just graduated from the Academy and are fully fledged genin. 

(For New Genin Characters)
*It's a Wednesday morning, 7am. You have 2 hours before you have to get to the Academy. Today you will be asked to submit your team to your Academy teacher. Then, you will meet up with your Jounin sensei and officially be a team. *

(For Senior Chunin Characters)
*It's been a month since the chunin exams and you're new title has brought new responsibilities with it. It's wednesday morning 7am and you just received a letter via messanger hawk that you are to see the Hokage for you're next mission. Even with all the expierience and past hard ships do you have what it takes to live life as a Chunin?*


----------



## Rakiyo (Jul 25, 2009)

* New Beginnings *

(Tomoe Town, Fire Country)

It had been three months, Three entire months since Rakiyo had gone under the tutelage of Siyatsu. The warm sun hung high through the cloudy sky spreading it's light over the vast land. The area was a large forest with a few patches of grasslands dotting the terrain. The forest rose high and from afar looked like a sea of swaying green. Rakiyo's blonde hair became visible as he walked through the forest side by side Siyatsu.

His shirt had been strapped around his waist exposing his chest to the cool air, Numerous bruises and wounds decorating his young body. He had just finished another training session with the drunk of the leaf and after being away for so long it had been time to return to the village. "It's so hot, hey you hungry Rakiyo?" Siyatsu asked taking a swig of his gourd looking towards his blonde protege. Smiling back at his sensei rubbing his belly mimicking his words "Heck yeah"

Siyatsu dug into his kimono pulling out a dry lizard snack and began to munch it in front of him. "Hey whats the big idea!?" Rakiyo exclaimed more then pissed off with his sensei at his cruel taunt. "Having a snack" Siyatsu said with a sly demeanor as he gulped the last of his snack. After a few more minutes of walking and arguing a large wooden fortress came in sight. It separated a village from the outside threats of the world though the fence looked like it had seen its share of battle.

"A village?" Rakiyo asked looking at the place with a curious gesture as he scratched his nose. Siyatsu sniffed the air recognizing the scents of familar food "That scent, BBQ Pork, Ramen, Shamisen! RAKIYO LET'S GO!" Siyatsu ran off like a child at a toy store "Hey wait up!" The genin called out trying to keep up with his irresponsible sensei. Two men with wooden carved mask watched the two enter the village and gave a signal as if to tell somebody of their whereabouts.

Two more men ran off heading towards a large castle that rested in the center of the village. Inside the wooden gates was a medium sized bustling town with numerous shops and kids playing in the streets.  "Where to begin?!" The tenreiken wondered looking at each shop with eagerness, Throwing some change at Rakiyo Siyatsu ran off "Buy yourself something nice kid, don't get into any trouble" Rakiyo reached out trying to stop his sensei from leaving "Hey where you're going! Damn drunk, Guess ill explore a bit" Rakiyo looked around as he walked deeper into the town.


----------



## Cjones (Jul 25, 2009)

The bright sun light made the leaf village glow with beauty and showed off it's many different colors. A gentle breeze shook the trees causing it's branches and leaves to flow wiith the wind and bustle with sound. The streets of Konoha were busy bustling with life of the different people who walked through the streets.

Minori was also one of these people who walked the streets of Konoha. She was on her way to her favorite resting place. It wasn't any kind of secret or anything infact anybody who walked by could see her. Her favorite spot was a tiny spot where she could sit up on the wall that wraps itself around the Hokage mansion. It was always rather silent and quiet by the mansion which Minori enjoyed. She weaved her way through the crowded busniess streets as she made her way over to the less crowded bridge that lead to some stairs toward the mansion.

"It's a pretty good day to relax" she thought to herself. Her parents were out at the moment and she didn't know where most of her friends were. Minori who was now a chunin took this as a chance to finally kick back and relax. A few minutes passed and she arrived at the Hokage mansion. She took a good look at the gaint leaf symbol as she walked around following the wall toward the right. There was a corner with a tree branch hanging over head giving off a bit of shade.

Minori jumped into this corner and folded her arms behind her head and crossing her legs. She looked peaceful as she closed her eyes and leaned back enjoying the great breeze she was getting.

"Nice way to start out the day.....if I do say so myself."


----------



## Ryu-Kazuki (Jul 25, 2009)

*Kagegakure, "The Village Hidden within Shadows"..*

Long in the begining, there was a traveling man by the name of Tsunagi Ochina. He roamed across the lands, making weapons and selling them for money. One day he decided to settle in a country and make it his home, the country was, "The Land of River". He, along with his wife Seina, and the others who followed him, built the village of Kagegakure.

These times were times of war. The times of Madara Uchiha, this lead to why the village was called, "Kagegakure". For one, it was located in a forest, surrounded by shade and tall trees, of course the village was like a giant clearing for the sunlight to shine through. It was also called "Kagegakure" because it was a secret to the greater lands. These people couldn't allow anyone to destroy their home. For this, Kagegakure's other name, "The village hidden in secracy".

The first person to rule over the village's shinobi forces, was a man by the name of Fumari Ishimo. This man, was the first, "Kuraikage", or Dark Shadow. His successor was a young woman named, Reiyumi Tikimau. She was the second Kuraikage.

After Reiyumi resigned her position, a young man by the name of Kazuo Ochina was appointed as Kuraikage by her reccomendation. Shortly after his death, Reiyumi's grandson, Taojin became the fourth Kuraikage.

During Kazuo's leadership, he'd built an alliance with Konohagakure to strengthen Kagegakure's allied forces. Also, the Cresent Moon Kingdom, for sea trading, and because his beloved wife, Ai Kito, was from that land.

That all changed during Taojin's leadership.. Years after Taojin became Kuraikage, it was found out that Kazuo's first born son, Katon Ochina, had killed him shortly after his appointment, and had disguised himself as Taojin for four years. Katon was also the one behind the, "Fall of the Ochina" incident in the village.

Katon's rule of an iron fist ended, when a figure came from the east, the "Land of Fire". It was Kazuo's second son, Kazuki Ochina. Kazuki engaged his brother in a battle, in the end, he had killed his brother, and saved Kagegakure. Thus, Kazuki becoming a hero, and the fifth Kuraikage..

Kazuki rebuilt the alliances with the former lands, and a new alliance with Sunagakure. The reason for this was because his wife, Tanni Hyuuga, had been born in Sunagakure. Kazuki had also allowed shinobi and soldiers from other lands to enter the country. Kazuki had always been kind to his allies and those he trusted. This is why the statue of him, erected in the center of the village still stands today.

Although, months after Kazuki became Kuraikage.. A woman named Rasengaru had arrived with an army, and Katon, who had been revived. They waged war against Kagegakure, with the support of Konoha. In the end, Kagegakure and Konoha were victorious. But that didn't stop the attacks on the two villages.

Finally, sixteen years after the war. Kazuki and his allies had destroyed Katon's army. Along with rebuilding the Ochina clan. Now Ochina roam in both villages, showing the strong bond of trust, and strengthening the brotherhood of the two countries. That, is the history of Kagegakure...

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

A loud sound echoes in the small darkness that surrounded Kiyoki. He stretched a bit and yawned again as he rose from his bed. "Ugghh.. This sucks..." He moaned as he got up and walked out of his room in the large Ochina household.

"Kyoki!! Breakfast is ready! You'd better get down here before your father eats it all again!!" Yells Kyoki's mother from downstairs.

"The same thing every day..." He sighs a bit and walks downstairs, his thoughts were completely oblivious to anything that was happening right now. He just yawned again and walked down the stairwell while tying his Kagegakure hatai-ate around his forehead.

Unfortunately for him, his sisters, Mizumi and Zumizu were waiting at the bottom of the staircase. The both of them hiding in opposite corners of the stairs. They waited, and watched for the exact moment to strike.

Kiyoki approached the last step on the stairs as he stretched and let out another loud yawn.

This didn't stop his sisters. The both of them jumped from their positions and screamed in his ears. "Hi Kiyoki!!"

"Ahh!! You idiots!!!" He shouted as he fell on both knees and and held his head as he waited for his eardrums to stop throbbing. "So loud!!!"

"How's our favorite little brother today?" Mizumi asked as she stood over him and allowed an eriee grin to crawl across her face.

"So annoying.. go away... I hate you both.." He replied as his right eye began to twitch in annoyance.

"Aww, that's not nice.." Zumizu replied as she knelt down and pet him on the head. "After all.." She responded as the same grin crept across her face as well.

The both of them grabbed him and squeezed him in between both of them, his face becoming burried between their chests. "We love you little brother!!!" The both of them screamed at the top of their lungs.

_"I swear.. I'll make you both wish you were never born.." _ He thought to himself, only glad their cries weren't as loud in the spot that he was in.

Later Kiyoki left home and walked into the village. The sun was shining bright today. People were gathering in the markets and business areas. He walked across the bridge that floated across the river that split the village in half.

The river was used for traveling and transportation of goods. It was an ingenous system to build the village this way.

"Now what was I supposed to do today.." Kiyoki asked himself aloud as he stepped off the bridge and onto the other side of the village. He then turned and headed north towards the Kuraikage's main building, hoping he could find something to occupy himself.

He stopped in his tracks and thought to himself for a moment. "I'm supposed to be at the academy.. I remember." Kiyoki said as he turned around and walked the way he came. "This is such a pain, how much time do I.. Holy shit, only ten minutes?! Gyaah!!" Kiyoki jumped up and bolted towards the academy. "Dammit!!! Why'd I have to go and oversleep?!!" He began to start huffing and breathing heavily as he ran, almost straining himself just to get to his destination. "I'm so dead! Why me, why me, why me?!!"

"Wait for me sensei!!" He shouted from one end of the hallway to the other after entering the academy. He ran down the hall and was about to turn into the classroom, when his foot immediately stopped working and he skidded down the hallway, crashing into supply boxes for the classroom. After being annoyed for a few seconds, he got up and tried again, this time, just as he entered the doorway to the classroom, the door was slammed shut in his face.

"Serves you right you dumbass!" Yelled a girl on the other side of the door. The silhouette of her body could be seen through the door itself.

"Just let me in Miyoshi!!" He screamed from outside the door. "I'm already late as it is, why get me in more trouble?!"

"Because you know I love to.." The girl replied from the inside of the classroom. "I won't let you in, unless you say that little thing I've asked you to say.."

"Fuck you..." He snarled, as he glared at the silhouette.

"Wrong answer, you loser!"

He sighed a bit and took a deep breath before opening his mouth again.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*A few moments later*

"Hahahah!! I can't believe you said it; you really are a dumbass!!" Miyoshi cried in her pain of laughter. She slid the door open for him and let him step inside.

"Finally.." He said as he stepped in, not knowing she had placed her foot in front of him on purpose, before he knew it, he was face first on the floor. "I hate you.."

She knelt down next to him and whispered gently into his ear. "I'm also on your squad.."

"No!!" He groaned as he rolled over on his back to look at her. "Why does everything bad happen to me?!"

"Oh quit whining.. Sensei's not even here yet, so shut up.." The girl Miyoshi stood at a height slightly below his. She had her long navy blue hair tied in a ponytail behind her head, with few of her bangs hanging on the sides of her face. She was wearing a black tank top like torso, with fishnet underneath. A pair of tan shorts that stopped an inch above her knees, her Kagegakure hatai-ate secured across her forehead, and lastly, a pair of black Kagegakure gloves. "Maybe if you straightened your life out, then it wouldn't be so bad! Now get up and we'll wait for our other squad member.."

"Whatever.." He scoffed, getting up and hopping up on one of the desks behind himself, the two of them waiting for the rest of their squad.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jul 25, 2009)

*Magician Oogway*

(Summoning Jutsu LV 3 - 15 points

320 - 15 = 305 chakra reserve)

(Tomoe Town, Fire Country)

A large spectacle made the citizens of the town crowd around one man, It was a magician who seemed to control the very elements of the world. The bustling sound of astonishment roared with every trick and move he made. They applauded his skills, Trickery at best though he played it be of supernatural origin. Rakiyo watched with disdain on his face he could see the Magician was using jutsu to fool the people into thinking what he was doing was supernatural or some god given power.

The crowd clapped even more as the man transformed a flock of doves into fire balls that showered over the crowd in a burst of confetti. "WOO MAGICIAN OOGWAY!" One of the more fanatic crowd seekers yelled out praising the man even more. "Why are you clapping this guys a fake?" Rakiyo called out causing the loyal fans of tomoe town to turn to the genin shooting a horrid glance at him. Magician oogway smilied and looked at the boy"If you think you can do better then show us my dear lad"

After some geering from the crowd Rakiyo finally agreed getting up on stage looking over the booing crowd. "Show us what you can do" The magician said stepping out of the genin's way. "Uh-uh" Rakiyo nearly had stage fright as the crowd watched in anticipation waiting for the moment where the genin would fail. "I'LL SHOW YOU WHAT I CAN DO!" Rakiyo called out biting his thumb and after a few hand signs summoned a large centipede.

"WHOA HE'S AN EVEN BETTER MAGICIAN!" The same fanatic called out as the entire crowd began to join in the applause. Rakiyo bowed enjoying the attention he was getting as the magician watched with a dumbfounded look. Siyatsu looked from afar and sighed "Sheesh kid i told you not to do anything like that" He though as he bit into a huge dumbling swallowing it's contents. The masked warriors watched from a distance observing the two. "They're ninja's sir" One of the men spoke as a figure emerged from the shadows.

He was an older gentlemen with a rather long beard and several scars adorning his right side of his face. He wore a long robe with numerous designs watching over the vast town with a hawk eye glare. "Keep an eye on them. Once they are by themselves capture them immediatly" The men saluted his command "Yes sir" And headed off into different directions. Fixing his gaze on Rakiyo the man began to speak to himself "In tomoe town their are no such things as ninjas" He said with malice in his voice as he watched the genin bow as he recieved attention.


----------



## Narurider (Jul 25, 2009)

Kina walked to the Academy."Please don't make my squad members idiots." She whispered to herself when she walked into the room with her squad there."Hey so you're my squad?" Kina asked looking at them then noticed one of them was a another girl."Yes!Thank god!I'm not in a squad with two boys!"

Sukuno walked into the Konoha Academy."Where do I go now?" Sukuno asked himself.Sukuno wandered around in circles for awhile before stopping."Hey wait I was here a second ago..,damnit I'm walking in circles!" Sukuno complained."Why can't they just put up some signs saying new genins go here?"


----------



## Ryu-Kazuki (Jul 25, 2009)

"Hmm?" Miyoshi turned to glance at Kina with a cocked eyebrow. "This is who they teamed us up with?"

"Hmm.." Kiyoki walked up beside Miyoshi and glanced at Kina as well. "Hey, isn't that the weird girl who always sat in the back of class?"

"Yeah! That's a great way to greet someone, you moron!" Miyoshi yelled at Kiyoki. "Jeez, you're such an ass sometimes!!"

"I'm sorry I'm not a goody goody like yourself!" Kiyoki scoffed as he glared at her. "Need I remind you of that time that I caught you working at your parents' place, and you were wearing that pink dress.."

Miyoshi turned to Kiyoki and grabbed him by the shoulders, she then quickly drew back and slammed her foot between his legs. She then let go and watched Kiyoki drop to the floor. "Don't you call me anything besides a tomboy, or 'Mistress' ever again, do you hear me?!"

Kiyoki was lying on the floor in pain, a single tear was shed from his eye and he slowly nodded in response. He looked up to see Miyoshi ball up her hands into fists as she put her foot in his face.

"Now be a good boy and kiss it!!" She screamed as him, but she stopped and slowly looked behind her. She had forgotten that Kina was standing there watching the whole situation. She quickly ran over and shook Kina's hand voluntarily.

"Well, hi! I'm Miyoshi Takagawa, its a pleasure to meet you!" She said as she kindly greeted Kina, the scowl that was covering her face a moment ago had melted into a friendly smile.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jul 25, 2009)

*The Unwanted Team!?*

(A New jounin is introduced?! What will he think of the ninja he's assigned!?)

(Hokage's Mansion, Konohagakure)

"You can't be serious Hokage sama" Syohei said looking at the piece of paper with a less then happy look. Mio sighed knowing it wasn't going to be easy to convince the man in accepting his new team "Listen Syohei I know you're not good with kids and all but have faith in them, They have alot of potential" She said trying to resolve the problem with some kind of class. "Potential?" Syohei scuffed at the idea as he read over the piece of paper "Minori a mediocre ninja at best and Kaion the failure spawn of Saito Uchiha. What kinda potential is that?"

Syohei already had a chip on his shoulder because he was awaken so early in the morning after just arriving from an extensive mission from the Grass. "Minori is far from mediocre, She has the potential of becoming an even great medical ninja then Lady Tsunade herself was" Mio said looking at the former Hokage's picture as she spoke. "Thats the same thing they said about Sakura" He completly froze as Minori shot a glance at him for mentioning her ancestor.

"And Kaion has the potential to be a great Uchiha not just in skill but in personality, He can finally bring a new outlook to the clan" Mio said with honesty in her voice, Though misguided she truly believed Kaion could be something great with enough help. "I'll give you an hour to prep up before returning here and introducing you'reself to you're new _team_" She added with a slight smile knowing it would annoy the man. He bowed "Very well lady Hokage" With that Syohei got up and left the room lamenting his new situation.


----------



## Narurider (Jul 25, 2009)

"I'm Kina its a pleasure to be with another girl in my squad and boys like" Kina looked at Kiyoki."Him are the reason why."
Kina smiled at Miyoshi before walking to Kiyoki."You're not going to think I'm weird when I'm through with you...what you'll think is I'm your worst nightmare." she said before turning at walking back to Miyoshi.

Sukuno had finally found where he needed to go."Man that took why to long." He said before walking in."Man thank god I found this place as quickly I did I thought I'd be going in circles forever."


----------



## Ryu-Kazuki (Jul 26, 2009)

"Oh don't mind him.." Miyoshi replied to Kina as she glared at Kiyoki from the corner of her eyes. A few seconds later turning back and sighing a bit as she shook her head, the hair behind her that was tied up began to fly in the air a bit as she did. "He'll just have to learn his manners.." She started to say as she turned to him and her eyes became ablazed with fire. "Or he'll have to deal with me!!"

Kiyoki sat up and then plopped on his back. "Whatever.." He replied, he wasn't even concerned at the moment by a word Miyoshi was saying. "Where the hell is sensei? I don't want to wait forever.."

"You're right, it has taken sensei a long time to get here.." Miyoshi walked over and sat next to Kiyoki. "I hope something didn't happen.." She began to curl up and hug her knees to her chest, she then lowered her head to the floor. "Kiyoki.." She whispered.

"Yeah?" He asked as he turned his head toward her.

Miyoshi looked up with a faint blush on her face and replied, "I hate you.."


----------



## Rakiyo (Jul 26, 2009)

*The Lone Wolf of Kagegakure*

(Kagegakure)

The streets where bustling with people as the academy building seem to come closer. Hien Nokawa a high ranking jounin with the village had his toughest mission yet, Freshly placed Kunai and a tightly worn Headband Hien continued on his way. He had accomplished espoinage and assassinations. Fought some of the strongest ninja's that the lands had to offer and won a shogi tournament against his jounin counterparts though he has never ever been good with kids. Watching the building with a lamenting attitude he merely thought of how they would slow him down becoming a huge burden.

"Kids...Why kids?" He tried to find the answer as if talking to an omnipotent figure. Pushing the academy door open he was greeted with bows from some of the chunins in the building. Hien ignored the greetings and walked towards the room where he could hear kids bickering. Looking at the three he prayed that they weren't the team he was assigned. Standing at the doorway he spoke "For those assigned to team one step up now"

His command causing everyone in the classroom to trade glances trying to remember the team they where assigned when handed their ninja report cards. "Hurry up I don't have all day" Hien said as he stuck a mint in his mouth, The sight of kids bringing a bad taste to his palette. He looked around hoping for his team to step up already wanting to get this over as soon as possible, he secretly wanted for his team to step on some undug land mine as they approached but he knew that wouldn't happen. He stood there waiting.


----------



## Ryu-Kazuki (Jul 26, 2009)

Miyoshi was the first to step up. She threw her shoulders back and held her head strong in the air, with the commanding voice of a future leader, the leader spoke to Hien. "I am Miyoshi Takagawa, second acting squad member of Kagegakure Genin Squad #1. I am honored to train under your teachings master.."

"What a kiss ass.." Kiyoki replied as he stepped up next to her, his body was tired looking, his hands were shoved into his pockets as he blew the bangs out of his face to show his blue eyes. "I am first acting squad member of Kagegakure Genin Squad #1.. My name is Kiyoki Ochina.." Of course, the insignia on the back of his black t-shirt pretty much said it all, in its stitched threaded golden color was the 'Ochina clan insignia' on the back of his shirt.

Both of the students were looking at their new sensei, of course at the same time, they were waiting for Kina to step up and show herself as well. Making a sensei wait, especially one like him wasn't too much of a good idea.


----------



## Tian (Jul 26, 2009)

Mist swordsmen training yard 
----------------------------- 
Mangetsu looked at kimirasu with an awkwardness about him."Um, i will kind of me having a meeting with the mizukage about you kimirasu considering that you left Konoha with permission from your village" he said with an awkward smile. 

"Ah, crap......if it comes down to it i will have to run to Kumokure, like my brother if this doesn't go well" he said with a look of annyance and aggrovation and he sat with one hand oover his knee while he sat on the ground.

"Don't worry i should be able to smooth things over maybe get you a mission with me or something to prove your loyalty and you'll be golden.......maybe" he said as he sat on the ground with kimirasu.
His thoughts drifted to face off between him and the mizukage.


----------



## Cjones (Jul 26, 2009)

Outskirts

A man's scythe could be seen gleaming the partial sun light hitting it just right. He was stopped at the gate by two gaurds "Who are you?" One of the guards ask holding his hand out in front of him. Takeo looked them over and simply said "My name is Takeo I have come back home to visit." The guards eyes almost bugged out of their heads as the scurried out of the way and let him through "You.....You...L..L..Lord Takeo please your welcome to past through anytime and welcome home." Takeo simply gave a nod and patted both on their shoulder "Continue doing your job."

The Takao the was from this village a long time ago had change. While he looked rather youthful for his age he voice was now gruff and raspy. He had a large scar across his face and even his skin looked to be worn out a side of years of wars and battles. This Takao went on to have a military persona, but his life in the leaf village always came back to him rather he was traveling or on the battle field.

He was consider a true Legend.

Meanwhile

It wasn't to long before Minori was completely bored out of her mind and her good breeze had dulled. She hoped off the railing she was laying on and began to walk down the street. It was busy, but the leaf village gave off a comforting arua that you couldn't get tired of which is one of the reaons Minori loved this place. A few minutes later she happened to past by the theater.

"Okay let's see what they have playing...A Shinobi's Love? No none of this tree hugging crap." Minori stands in front of the theater looking at the big posters they have advertising the movies, unfortunately most of the movies playing were love stories. "Mario and.... Puliet? Who names their child that." Minori begins to sigh as she looks over the entire selection "Most of these are love stories I can't understand how people watch this stuff."

Then it was like the heavens agreed with Minori and decided to give her a break. Some light illuminating off a nearby buidling hit a poster right by Minori. "Hmm what's this one...finally! A good movie." The movie in choose was this years hit horror film My Bloodly Ninja Part 1. A horrible name for a move? Yes, but the film did it's job of making young and old alike shat their pants as they watch the movie. "One ticket please" Minori says putting her Minori infront of the ticket handler "This movie better not be boring."


----------



## Narurider (Jul 26, 2009)

Kina yawned and looked her sensei over with one eye."I'm Kina Takamishi and you're our sensei huh?Well I guess you'll do...for now anyway."
Kina looked at her sensei with a bored look and looking at him only made her even more bored.Kina stepped beside Kiyoki and put her hands through her hair.

"I wonder how long this wait is cause if I'm not outta here soon then I'll probably be teased again." Sukuno said as he looked nervously around him."Whos going to be in my squad?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 26, 2009)

Kaion had sneaked into the theater per the usual back entrance guarded by a sixty year old half blind Usher. First he saw _Shinobi Terminator 6: I'll be back....Again!_ but he quickly got bored of that so he snuck into a showing of _Naruto & Sasuke: A True Love_, but there were nothing but guys in the audience for some reason and he got really uncomfortable and quickly raced out. 

After stealing a third bag of popcorn and a large coke he decided to leave the theater and head to old man Kanju's magazine shop to score some nudey books. As he passes by a line of patrons he quickly recognizes a familiar silver haired Kunoichi. Kaion smirks and strides towards her, sipping his giant cup of cola. 

"Sup Minoreo," he tells her. Knowing that she hates it when he calls her that. Originally he honestly thought that was her name but now he just thinks it sounds better and has a better pop to it, "You know I had this wacky dream where we were all at war with each other and there was this stupid group called the KKK and crabby Lady Hokage got killed by some dumb poor people, and.....and," the rest all went by in a flash and even now the last fragments of his dream starts to fade. 

"Well it was just plain weird," he mutters, "How about you. Have any cooky dreams like that?" he asks Minori, offering her some popcorn.


----------



## Cjones (Jul 26, 2009)

"Sup Minoreo"

A voice Minori had become all to familar with since she was in the academy. This same voice no matter when or where she heared it always found some way to piss her off.

"Kaion Uchiha," she says to herself as she turns her head around to see him walking up to her. Minori looked at him at he took a sip from his drink and stuffed some popcorn out of his mouth.

Minori began to  listen carefully to Kaion as he began to explain a dream he was having. About the Hokage dying and a group called KKK which if Minori remembered somewhat stood for Konoha Klean up something. It was weired, but she had the exact same dream though she only remembered bits and pieces of it.

"I had a similar dream, but I don't remember all of it" she began to explain trying to call back her memeory. "I remember running out of the village and you tyring to stop me...., but that's it." Minori unconsciously reached into the bag of popcorn taking a few pieces and throwing them into her mouth with a small thank you behind it. Though she found Kaion annoying at times and downrght stupid and the fact that he was an Uchiha didn't help either there was something about him that kind of made Minori proud to call him a friend.

_"I must be getting soft,"_ she said under her breath. There was some silence between the two before Minori remembered something she meant to comment on eariler.

"I'm not going to mention this again....my name is Minori stop calling me Minorero" she threaten walking beside him.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 26, 2009)

"I'm not going to mention this again....my name is Minori stop calling me Minorero" she threaten walking beside him.

"Hey Minoreo. Sup doucheface." Koyaiba says, grinning as he falls in line next to them. "Had the weirdest dream last night. Ran away from Konoha and started killing people and then bitchslapped Ali....no wait, I did that last one this morning." He says laughing. "Waking up with Ali's face about half an inch from yours can be frightneing. Speaking of Ali...." He grabs a chain from around his waist and hruls it at a bush.

"Ow!" Ali pops up out of the bush and pouts.

"Stop following me, dammit!" Koyaiba shouts, flicking her the bird. He sighs as she scampers off. "I swear, it's like dealing with a toddler." His golden eyes flash with amusement. "So how've things bee since the exams? I've been in jail alot." Kaion and Minori throw him strange looks and Koyaiba sighs. "One, I blew up a monument. 2, set fire to a theater. 3, shouted 'Fire!' in aforementioned theater. Apparently it's against the law. 4, hharrased teenagers at make out cliff...good times. Except for that one kid who fell off....he's in the hospital now." Koyaiba grinned again, putting his hands behind his head. So anyway. Whassup?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 27, 2009)

Kaion leans his head on Minori's right shoulder, snoring. Suddenly he wakes up with a start as Koyabia stops speaking, "Huh is it over?!" he rubs his eyes and looks at Koyaiba with a frown, "Oh so you're still here huh  assclown?"  

Kaion's never liked Koyaiba ever since he met him. He's even worse then a nobody, he's a nobody who thinks he's a somebody. The way Koyaiba poses and tries to strut around like he's hot stuff just makes Kaion's blood boil. 

_Pfft.....what a wannabe,_ he thinks to himself. 

He waves at Ali, "Oh hey Jashim chick.....er whatever your name is..." Kaion usually can't remember the names of people who don't matter in his world view. Which is to say anyone who isn't an Uchiha. 

"Heh I don't need no stinkin Chunnin diploma cause I heard that old hag Mio lady's gonna make me a super duper Jounin," he says proudly, "I heard it from a dude who knows a dude, who sweeps up in the Hokage Mansion, so it must be true." 

He turns towards Minori and winks at her, "You can be on my squad if you want....SUPER AWESOME TEAM KAION!!!" he exclaims, "Maybe you could like my whatchamacallit....uh be my subordninrate. Wouldn't that be so cool?!"


----------



## Rakiyo (Jul 27, 2009)

*The Ox Mask*

(305 - 15 = 290 Chakra reserve)

After the spectacle in the heart of town subsided Siyatsu and Rakiyo decided to call it a day at a nearby hotel known for it's _late night_ entertainment. The young genin was left alone in his hotel room as the horny pervert of a sensei went off to watch the girls dance. "This sucks, Damn drunken pervert" Rakiyo scowled at the idea of being left behind. He had taken off his ninja clothes and had put on more casual attire, Wearing a black shirt with the local band "Nintallica" on it and some grey track pants he had bought earlier.

His headband was laid out in front of him as he sat atop of the comfy hotel bed. He traced his scar as he watched his reflection in the shiny piece of metal. Falling back hard he let his head rest against the pillow. Watching the large moon that hanged over the lively town from his window a quick figure passed through catching his attention. Sitting up he went over to investigate only to receive a thudding kick to the chest sending him flying back into the hotel walls. 

Regaining his compusure he saw his attacker, A man in an Ox mask wearing an black outfit standing on in his room waiting for his next move. Not having his ninja equipment by his side Rakiyo decided to use taijutsu against the man. Running over he delivered a powerful kick aimed at the mask wearing man's abdomen only to have it blocked by his forearm. Gripping his ankle the man tossed Rakiyo into a cheap wooden table that broke his fall. "You messed with the wrong kid pal!" The genin spoke getting back up to his feet.

Debris falling from his back and unto the floor he began to charge up his chakra in the center of his palms. Lightning began to shoot out at a rapid rate in every direction until it stabilizied. "LIGHTNING!" The man shouted out as he realized the danger he was in trying to make a run for it he felt the brunt of Rakiyo's attack. "RAIKYUU!" The lightning ball ripped through half of his mask slamming into the nearby wall increasing the size of the already open window as the man dodged the attack. 

The mask revealed numerous wounds on his face though he was unable to get a better glimpse as the man escaped. The crator in the wall began to let in unwanted air chilling the genin to the bone as the man seemed to vanish from existence. "Who was he?" Rakiyo thought as he merely stood there, The moonlight's rays invasding the room playing puppeteer with the genins shadow on the wall. Everything was quiet at least until the hotel manager came up.


----------



## Ryu-Kazuki (Jul 27, 2009)

"So how are we going to start this off?" Kiyoki asked with a bit of a sarcastic strike in Hien's direction. "I mean, I can tell you're not the happiest guy in the world to see us.. You don't even believe we're a real team do you?"

Miyoshi said nothing and stood there. She glanced between Hien and Kiyoki keeping her thoughts to herself. Either way, if Kiyoki hadn't spoken up, or even since he had, things didn't seem to look to well in the future for them.

"You're going to give us some kind of trial before you even think about respecting us, is that it?" Kiyoki glares at Hien, He doesn't know if he's setting himself up for a trap or not, but he'd rather stand strong while he has the courage.

"Kiyoki, quieten down.." Miyoshi said trying to get him to stop. "You don't know what you're getting us into.. Please, just stop."

"Hmm.." Kiyoki glanced at her from the corner of his eyes. He said nothing to her at all and he looked back at Hien.

Miyoshi set her hand on Kiyoki's shoulder and tried to shake him a bit, "Kiyoki please.. We don't want to get sensei mad at us!!"

"No!" He shrugged Miyoshi off of himself. "I really want to know what this guy thinks of us, and I won't have any less of the truth!"


----------



## Narurider (Jul 27, 2009)

"Why do you want to know this old guy's opinion on us?" Kina asked."Hes the one who should worry about how we think of him seeing as he seems so god damn grumpy all the time.What is he a loner?Why?Nothings wrong with people at all."


----------



## Rakiyo (Jul 27, 2009)

*The Truth?!*

Hien traded glances with his soon to be pupils, One of them had dared to raise his voice at him for no apparent reason this did not sit well with the Lone wolf of Kagegakure. "You want to know what I think?" Hien said almost to himself as he looked over his team once more. None of them seemed to stand out to Hien and he truly believed they would be nothing more then fodder. Crushing the mint he had in his mouth with his teeth he swallowed the pieces of sharp shards down his throat and thought about it for a moment. "I think you guys are nothing more then weaklings"

The answer almost seem to quiet the room down as the sensei's eyes did not leave his students particularly the one who was shouting at him. "Little kids playing Ninja destined to die off somewhere and become someone's trophy" The spoke with a cold harsh honesty in his voice. He didn't sugar coat how he felt for anybody not even kids. Looking at Kina he didn't even bothered to answer the remarks as he began to leave the room "You got you're answer now lets go" He said walking down the hallways of the academy.

(Tomoe Town, Fire Country)

"You're bill is Five hundred thousand ryo" The greedy hotel manager said rubbing his hands together. Siyatsu nearly had a heart attack from the number of it "There's no way that hole in the wall could be worth Five hundred thousand ryo!" The tenreiken argued referring to the incident Rakiyo had put himself in last not. Even though the genin told him he had been attacked Siyatsu didn't believe it attributing the damage to Rakiyo's lightning ball. "A wall oh no sir not only that but we're also charging you for you're hoo-" Before the man could continue Siyatsu covered his mouth with his palm not wanting his protege to hear.

"Five hundred thousand huh? No problem" He said with a smile followed by a forced laugh as he handed the man the massive amount of money. The man took it greedily out of his hands and waved the charges as the two left the hotel. "Didn't I tell you to stay out of trouble?" Siyatsu said scolding the blonded genin who protested the accusations. "I SWEAR I WAS ATTACKED LAST NIGHT! Don't you believe me drunken sensei!?" Rakiyo yelled at his sensei who gave him a stern look and after a moment of silence he answered "No! Now let's get out of here before we get into anymore trouble" Rakiyo lowered his head as the two began to head out of the village. Little did they know that they were being followed.


----------



## Ryu-Kazuki (Jul 27, 2009)

"Then tell me.." Kiyoki snapped as Hien was walking away. "If you don't think kids like us should be 'playing' ninja, then why did my ancestor lead the country to greatness and peace?!" Kiyoki slammed his foot on the wooden floor and snarled. "Apparently first impressions aren't something you care about, but would you really take a first look and judge someone by their attitude?!"

"I should just kill myself now.." Miyoshi sighed under her breath as she glared at Kiyoki. "What an idiot!!"

"I'm pretty sure you think I don't know what I'm talking about either when I speak of the past.. But I consider that the people of this land and others, risked themselves for the country, and the people they cherished!! Even if I may die as a shinobi, at least I had honor, and the pride to stand up to protect all of that!" Kiyoki shouted down the hallway. "I'll show you, and I'll make you respect me, just you wait!!"

"God, you're so stupid!!" Miyoshi yelled as she grabbed him by the wrist and pulled him down the hallway. She and the rest of the squad continued down the hallway, following behind Hien as Miyoshi only continued to scold Kiyoki on the way.


----------



## Narurider (Jul 27, 2009)

"Miyoshi Kiyoki is in the right if you ask me...calling us weak when he doesn't properly know us and saying we're just little kids playing Ninja." Kina said with her fists clenched."I really want to smack this guy right now.Miyoshi if I charge at sensei stop me please."


----------



## Ryu-Kazuki (Jul 27, 2009)

"This is going to be a long day.." Miyoshi sighs under her breath. "I just hope nothing bad actually happens.. Although Kiyoki is kind of right.. Gondaime Kuraikage was only sixteen when he began to lead the village.. Although, Kiyoki's an idiot for thinking he can live up to some of the things his ancestor Kazuki did.."

Kiyoki's wrist had been released from Miyoshi grip as he walked between the two girls. In front of Kina, and behind Miyoshi. He said no words and looked at the floor with a glare in his eyes. His fists were clenched and his teeth were grinding against one another. "I'll show sensei.. He won't underestimate us again, especially me.." Kiyoki snarled under his breath.


----------



## Narurider (Jul 27, 2009)

Kina started whistling with nothing else to do."This sensei his really underistimates us so I'm going to prove hes wrong if its the last thing I do." Kina thought to herself while glaring at her sensei with fury in her eyes burning like a fire.


----------



## Ryu-Kazuki (Jul 28, 2009)

"Sayanora!! We'll be home later mom!" Mizumi shouted back as she walked backwards waving to her mother who was standing in the doorway. She continued to walk backwards, still at the exact pace of her younger twin sister, Zumizu.

Zumizu looked around a bit as she was thinking. "What to do today.."

"You know.. There's that brilliant zombie film at the theatre.." Mizumi said as she started to chuckle maniacally. "So much blood and all those viscious deaths..." She began to lose herself for a second as she shook her head. "Hehehe.."

Zumizu sighed a bit as she lowered her head. "Baka.. There's nothing great about anything like that.."

"So you say.. You're just scared.." Mizumi smirked as she grinned a bit.

"Ughh... Hiyowai!!" Zumizu screamed at her sister as her eyes became enflamed.

Mizumi did the same as she only screamed back. "Zousanai!!"

The both of them continued to walk into the village screaming things at each other as they walked.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jul 28, 2009)

Hien paid no mind to the unruly kids continuing to leave the academy expecting them to follow. The terrain began to shift as they entered a rockier more like area. The trees barren of any life as they seemed to have died from sheer melancholy. Standing in front of them was a large rock face that seemed to expand up into the sky for ages. Numerous Kunai protuded the rocky wall showing that they're where many others who took the test before them. Up at the top dangled three bells each higher then the last.

"This will be you're test, If you cannot grab the bells within in hour you will be sent back to the academy" Hien said with almost a glee like reaction hoping they would fail the test. What he "forgot" to mention was that the rock wall was cluttered with all sorts of traps ranging from small explosives to false rocks. The wall's natural sharp stone made it look more fearsome then it already was, Turning back to his team Hien smirked "You ready?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 28, 2009)

Kailon looks at Minori, "So what do you say Minoreo? You want to be my subordninrate for  my team?" then he casts a dubious glance towards Koyaiba, "But no losers on Team Kaion!" he states emphatically, "Only Uchiha, and hot chicks are worthy enough to serve under my awesome leadership!" 

Suddenly a messenger swwops down over their heads and drops a rolled up scroll. Kaion looks up with bright eyes and grabs it, "Oooh look its probably a message for me telling me about my promotion to Jounin!" 

Koyaiba quickly snatches the scroll out of Kaion's hands, "Yeah and I just got promoted to Hokage, you delusional jackass!" he opens the scroll and nods as he skims it over, "It's a summons. We're expected at the Hokage Mansion immediately." 

Kaion takes back the scroll, glaring at Koyaiba, "You missed the part about my promotion dumbass!" he responds, looking over the scroll. He reads the notice from top to bottom but sees nothing about his Jounin promotion, "HUH WHAT GIVES?!"  

He throws the scroll into a garbage can and leaps away towards the Hokage residence, "That old hag better have my Jounin membership card ready!"


----------



## Tian (Jul 29, 2009)

Mangetsu go up off the ground, brushed off the dust on his clothes and began to walk. "I'll see you when i get back kimirasu" he told him as he walked out of the gates of the mist swordmens training ground. 

He turned left straight after the mist swordsmen gate and walked striaght through the market. the turned right and went up to the mizukage's office. 
"Well hello mizukage" he bowed. "I heard you want to speak with me about the konoha ninja?" he asked.
--------------------------------------------------
Kimirasu was a bit worried that he would have to leave. He just unlocked sharingan and he was so sad already, straight after it. Part of him believed in mangetsu's ability but the other part of him told him that mangetsu is only human aswell.


----------



## Narurider (Jul 29, 2009)

"Back to Academy?!" Kina asked loudly."Doesn't that mean if we fail that what we did to get here was for absolutely nothing!?"
Kina had her hands in fists."Thats stupid!But it doesn't matter because I'm going to get a bell in five seconds!"


----------



## Ryu-Kazuki (Jul 29, 2009)

Kiyoki stood in place taking a deep breath. He looked toward the the highest bell that was embedded into the stone wall. He glared a little as he kept his eyes locked onto the bell.

Miyoshi sighed and looked around some. "If they'd of shut their mouths, we wouldn't be in this.." She looked up to Kiyoki and glared at him, "This is all your fault, you'd better grab that damn bell at the top!!"

Kiyoki turned to Miyoshi as an evil grin crept across his face. He now had an idea, and he wasn't going to let go of it.

"Huh..? W-What're you staring at you idiot?!" Miyoshi screamed at him as she was pulled ontop of his shoulders and forced upward on the stone wall.

Kiyoki had hold of her calfs as he continued to push up on her. He struggled to move her upward as he set his foot on the stone. "Move!" He shouted as the two of them began to ascend the cliff wall.


----------



## Narurider (Jul 29, 2009)

Kina looked to her squad members and was confused at what they were doing."Hey are you even going to try!?Or are you just leaving me to do it all by myself!?It sure seems like it!"
Kina couldn't believe they weren't even trying.


----------



## Ryu-Kazuki (Jul 29, 2009)

One they had reached at least ten feet along the cliff, Kiyoki grabbed Kina by the wrist and pulled her up under himself. "If anyone falls, catch them, don't hesitate!!"

Miyoshi continued to climb up, its not like she had much choice since Kiyoki was forcing on her with his shoulders. _"Grr... What is this idiot thinking.."_ Miyoshi thought to herself as she continued to climb for the wall, only waiting for one of the traps to go off.


----------



## Narurider (Jul 29, 2009)

"Why are we doing this?" Kina asked while climbing right below Kiyoki."Wait whats that about falling?Umm maybe I should have mentioned I'm not very good with heights."
Kina was starting to show that she was afraid.


----------



## Ryu-Kazuki (Jul 29, 2009)

As the three continued to climb, the bells only seemed to become farther away. The occasional blowing of the wind, or the tumbling of small pebbles wasn't to pleasant to the ear in this situation.

"I.. I can't go anymore Kiyoki.." Miyoshi said as she started trembling. "I can't climb anymore.."

"Don't start wussing out now! Go!!" Kiyoki shouted from under her as he struggled to push her upward.

"You idiot!! Don't you understand that I can't do this?!!" Miyoshi started screaming at Kiyoki as a stone fell out from under her hand, she squealed and clung back to the stone wall.

"Miyoshi.. Climb..." Kiyoki said as his voice became sterner and a bit more stubborn.

Miyoshi frantically shook her head. "I won't do it! You can't make me!!"

"Miyoshi.." Kiyoki said again, he really couldn't look up without losing a bit of dignity since he was right under her.

Miyoshi shut her eyes and grit her teeth as she became a slight bit angry, along with her fear. "What the hell do you want?! I said I'm not-!!"

Kiyoki cut her off with his own words, "If you fall.. I'll catch you, I promise.."

Miyoshi kept silent and slowly moved her hand upward as she pulled herself towards the bells. Only then as the stone in her hand exploded and knocked her off the cliff. She fell from her position and started to scream as she reached out for Kiyoki who threw his hand out for her.. ...but her fingers slipped right out of his grasp.


----------



## Narurider (Jul 29, 2009)

Just as Miyoshi was about to hit the ground Kina grabbed her arm to keep her up."Kiyoki next time that happens you better hope I've got a good grip you idiot!" Kina shouted before looking at Miyoshi."Are you ok there Miyoshi?That was a very close call because idiot doesn't have a good grip or a brain either!"
Kina was about to let go off the wall with her free hand to hit Kiyoki when she looked back down and saw the ground.*Please don't let me fall Miyoshi."


----------



## Rakiyo (Jul 29, 2009)

(Mizukage's Office, Kirigakure)

Magentsu walked into the office of the already busy Mizukage. The Chunin exams had ended a month ago but the paper work was still to be done. The elder advisors had been hounding the young kage for the past couple of weeks for one issue to another. He had a massive headache and any outside presence wasn't helping. 

"I heard you want to speak with me about the konoha ninja?" Magentsu asked.

Leaning back into his chair the Mizu tried to find the right words "Magentsu what exactly are you doing training a missing nin?" Before he could continue the advisors quickly voiced their opinion "We hope you don't plan on betraying you're home country Magentsu not after all it's done for you" The tan elderly man spoke next "This does not look well on Kirigakure Magentsu, Aiding a fugitive is not a likeable reputation by any standard" Akura placed his hand up stopping the two then directed his attention back to the jounin. "Tell us Magentsu what exactly are you planning?"

(Large Training Rock Face, Kagegakure)

Hien was more then enjoying the show just waiting for his assigned genin to spring a trap. He had taken the test back during his genin days and he nearly failed, He truly believed that the exam would be more then enough to deter any dreams of becoming a shinobi. With his hands clasped together he watched as they ascended higher and higher, The bells still to high to be reach started to get closer and closer to them. "Intresting" Was all the jounin said as he watched his team ascend.


----------



## Ryu-Kazuki (Jul 29, 2009)

Kiyoki ignored Kina and continued to climb up the wall. His face turned into a glare as he was slightly angry, so he continued on his way.

Miyoshi grabbed the wall again. Tears were streaming down her face as she continued to tremble and shake, making sniffling noises occasionally. She shook her head a bit and started to climb after Kiyoki, slower than she had before.

Kiyoki took another foot up as a rope sprung from the stone formation and clung around his ankle as it flung him into the air. Kiyoki quickly drew a kunai out of his pouch and slit the rope. He dropped the kunai to the ground as he threw the rope around one of the jagged spikes sticking out of the stone, and swung himself to a flat peice of rock.

He struggled a bit to get his balance but he finally did. He then pulled the rope off of the edge and lowered it down to his partners. With that he could help them at least get to where he was. Moments afterward Miyoshi had been pulled up and the two of them lowered the rope again for Kina to climb up. They knew that even on this flat piece, it was still a long way to go.

------------------------------------

Kiyoki: -1 Kunai, 14 left


----------



## Narurider (Jul 29, 2009)

"Miyoshi don't worry I won't let you fall I'll risk my life to stop you from falling if I have to." Kina said before giving Miyoshi a smile."And as long as idiot falls off everything will be totally fine."
Kina grinned at the last part know that would annoy Kiyoki but she didn't care because to her he was just annoying and stupid too.She started climbing up the rope."Kiyoki is an idiot but I guess he has his uses.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jul 29, 2009)

(Rock Face, Kagegakure)

"Why don't you guys just quit? You're obviously not fit to be shinobi! Just do yourself a favor and give up" Hien taunted them from the bottom of the cliff. It's not that he had anything personal against them it's just that he needed to be sure that if he were to lead them they'd be ready to handle anything that came there way. The wind began to pick up as he continued to watch his assigned team go higher and higher. "They might do it..." He thought to himself looking at his timer, It had been 20 minutes since the start of the test. To say that he was surprised was an understatement.

(Tomoe Town, Fire Country)

Siyatsu and Rakiyo had one last meal before getting ready to set off from the town. The drunken sensei gave a somber good bye to his precious nightwalkers as he left with the genin. He had been quiet ever since the hotel incident and his sensei's words continue to play in his head. "What's the matter?" Siyatsu asked trying to form some sort of communication between the two. Rakiyo merely shurgged not really wanting to talk. Before Siyatsu could continue to drill at the situation three men with different animal mask and a Pale women leading them stood in front of them.

"Can we help you?" Siyatsu asked not sure of what the group might want. "You're the legendary Shinobi Siyatsu Manda are you not?" Said the soft spoken pale skin lady with a smile on her face. Feeling smug that someone recognized him he boasted "Why yes i am, What can i do to help little lady?" He said puffing his chest out with a cheesy smile decorating his face. "Our master would like to invite you to his castle" She bowed towards him "We'll if he insists" Siyatsu easily agreed though far from poor he was not the type to turn anything free down.

Rakiyo lifted his head recognizing the masks "Those mask their just like" They reminded him of the man that attacked him in the hotel last night. He leaned in ready to tell his sensei but remembered that he wasn't going to believe him. Pouting he decided not to tell him. "Let's go Rakiyo" Siyatsu said as the genin followed close behind. Siyatsu was too busy thinking about how he would mooch of the rich man to pay any real mind to anyone. Rakiyo on the other hand different feel right there was something odd about the men that he couldn't put his finger on.


----------



## Ryu-Kazuki (Jul 29, 2009)

Kiyoki turned and snarled at Hien. "You think I'll quit?!" He shouted, "Are you stupider than you look?! There'd of been a better chance of my ancestor giving up and fighting for this land and his allied lands than that. I'll make sure I live up the expectations he'd want of me! Even if I die here, I'll still know that I made an attempt to become a shinobi, instead of running home like a little coward!" He spit at Hien's face from where he was. "Let me remind you of who I am.. My name is Kiyoki Ochina, and I am a shinobi!!"

Miyoshi had helped Kina onto the flat surface where they were as she glanced at Kiyoki. This was a side of him that she hadn't seen before. _Is that really.. the Kiyoki that I know..?"_

(Kagegakure, Village Center, River Country)

A brown hawk like bike cirlced around the center area; above the old state of Kazuki. The exact place that the twins were still arguing at. The bird landed down between both of them as they stopped fussing at each other and looked at it.

"It's a bird.." Mizumi stated as she blinked a little.

"What do you think it wants?" Zumizu asked as she knelt down and petted it. "Oh there's a note clasped in its talon.

"What do you think its about?" Mizumi said as she walked over and glanced at the paper as her sister unfolded it.

The two looked over the paper for a moment and the hawk began to fly off.

"This could be bad.." Zumizu said as she lowered her head a bit.

"I'm sure everything's fine, come on lets go, Kuraikage is usually excited to meet us anyway!" Mizumi exclaimed as she headed towards the offices in the village.

Zumizu nodded a bit and stuck the paper in her pocket and she followed behind her sister.


----------



## Tian (Jul 29, 2009)

"First off i'd like to point out that he has not commited any crime on his way here, so it shouldn't effect the image of our village. 
Second how dare you elder, ever suggest i'd abandon the village. I've proven my loyalty time and again to this village and have given up plenty in my efforts so be quiet you silly old figure head. 

Third off the reason he's here is because a giant political shift reasently happened in konoha and decided to change village to avoid the reprecussions. He's an uchiha who has unlocked the sharingan and he is a gifted uchiha at that. He wants to become a swordsmen and that would be an amazing asset to have within the village. Are you saying that having an uchiha within the village would do damage to the village? I don't think so. 

Something i'd also like to point is that kirigikure and konoha are allies which means it isn't as if they'll attack kirigakure on a moments notice because we have an uchiha that came here of his own accord. He wants citizenship within kirigakure, he knows it won't be easy but he still wants to try, the least you can do is allow that.

The reason i'm training him is something you, mizukage should know, I don't teach anyone but the very unique and interesting" he smiled as he finished, waiting for a response.


----------



## Narurider (Jul 29, 2009)

"Kiyoki isn't as big an idiot as I thought." Kina thought."He is definitely determined...maybe hes worthy of more repect than he gets."
Kina looked at Kiyoki with respect for a second."Wait what am I thinking?" she thought."Hes about as worthy as a baby.Hes just an idiot and I'm going to make him pay for it someday."


----------



## Ryu-Kazuki (Jul 29, 2009)

Kiyoki turned back to the stone wall and dug his fingers into it as he began to climb once again. No matter how much it hurt, or how much he'd already exhausted himself, he was still going for the highest bell.

H-Hey!! What are you doing stupid?!" Miyoshi shouted as she turned to him. "Get down from there!!"

Kiyoki only ignored her as he continued onward. Miyoshi ran over to the wall and started to climb after him.

"Don't make me rip you off of there with my bare hands!!" Miyoshi shouted as she tried catching up with him, even though he'd ascended another fifteen feet.

(Kagegakure, Kuraikage's Mansion, River Country)

The twins approached the stairset that lead into the building. They walked inside and reached the door to the office as they bothed opened in and gave a short bow as they entered.

"We've arrived and are awaiting our mission breifing Kuraikage.." Mizumi said as she and her sister stepped up to the middle-aged woman in her respective uniform.


----------



## Narurider (Jul 29, 2009)

Kina stared at them before going after them."If one of them falls they can't hit the ground I'll have to stop them from falling anyway possibly." Kina thought before thinking out loud:"If this wall starts to crumple into pieces we're dead so I guess we have to do the best we can while we can."
Kina looked up to see that Kiyoki was really far away while Miyoshi was quite close.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jul 29, 2009)

(Mizukage Mansion, Kirigakure)

"I Suggest you realize who you're talking to _boy_" The elder emphasized, Akura began to grow upset believing the elder was stepping over his boundaries and stood up. Walking over to the jounin he paced around for a bit then stared for a while at the large sword that hung proudly in his room. "One of the swordsman huh" The Mizukage though as he watched the gleam of light trace the splended piece of steel. He laughed a little to himself believing that the Uchiha recruit would find resistence and competition in the form of Misuto. "Fine"

The Mizukage's words quickly surprised the elders whose eyes widen "Lord Mizukage you can't be serious" The tan elder said trying to reason with the leader of Kirigakure. "I see no harm done. Afterall Konoha and Kiri are allies like our dear Magentsu stated. But be warned If Konoha should ask for his head" He pointed the large piece of steel in his direction with a large smile on his face. "I will gladly hand him over without a second thought. The safety of our villagers comes first, Now I need you to prove to me that he is as worthy as you say. Have him show back here within in hour and we'll see how worthy he is"

(Rockface, Kagegakure)

Hien continued to look up and felt a cold splat of unwanted liquid hit his face. Touching it he realized it was spit from his unruly genin. Swatting it down to the ground his anger began to build up "That little runt! I'll make him pay!" Hien placed his hands against the large rock face and began to send how his chakra making it much harder to grip the stones and activating all of the explosive tags that had been planted.


----------



## Ryu-Kazuki (Jul 29, 2009)

(Kuraikage Mansion, Kagegakure)

Kuraikage looked towards the twins as her face wore nothing but an expression of severity. "At least you both answered my hawk quickly.."

Kuraikage's advisors were sitting in the shadows of the corner of the room. The room was lit by the outside rays of the sun, so everyone in the room could still be seen.

"Your clan should be happy to have such devoted and motivated young members.." Kuraikage continued. "As for your assignment.. I'd like you girls to head to Konohagakure.. I want you to take this letter to Hokage and you will answer any questions Hokage has, are we understood?"

"Yes ma'am.." Zumizu replied as she nodded and took the letter from Kuraikage's hand.

"I'm expecting sucess from the two of you.." Kuraikage then waved them on their way as she watched the twins exit the room.

(Rockface, Kagegakure)

The genin were still climbing their way to the bells. Hien's chakra had flowed through the stone structure and near were they were as they had to start using kunai to penatrate the stone. Everything had become easy; until.. ...the tagged traps began to detonate rapidly.

Kiyoki was blown back from his position as Miyoshi grabbed him by the ankle.

Miyoshi snarled as turned back as she glared at Hien. "Try something like that again, and I'll make you shit bricks for harming him or any of my teamates!!" Miyoshi used her strength to pull Kiyoki up as his face smacked against the wall.

Kiyoki shook it off and started to climb again as his foot slipped and a few rocks fell from under his foot. He looked up and continued to eye his target. The highest bell of the three.


----------



## Tian (Jul 29, 2009)

"You should learn who your talking to oldy locks! Don't forget i'm the swordsman of samehada and i've got more experiance already then you've had in your life" he said to the tan elder. 

"Fine then mizukage, i shall retrieve him and i'll show you him" he said as he left the building. He quikly went back and met kimirasu. "Kimirasu, i'm taking you to the mizukage. he wanted to see what you can do. Don't choose now to relax" he said as he grabbed him and took him beack before he could even say a single word. 

"Here he is Mizukage, here is uchiha kimirasu" he said as he bowed to the mizukage. 

Kimirasu merely stood there relaxed, looking around the room at these people. _"This can't be good for me"_ he thought.


----------



## Cjones (Jul 29, 2009)

Anger is what Minori was feeling inside of her at the moment. Each time they would pronouce her name wrong a vein would pop out in her forehead throbbing. Minori herself held no such sign of anger on her face and instead looked completely stone face as she usually did. This was one of the reaons Minori was considered the scariest female in Konoha beside the Hokage herself. You could never tell what was wrong with Minori by reading her facial expressions and even worse her body language also stayed the same.

Though before her monsterous temper could erupt a bird decended upon them bearing a message. Kaion takes the note off the bird, but it's quickly snatched by Koyaiba who begins to read it outloud.

"We're meeting at the Hokage mansion eh?" Minori says not to surprised at the fact. It had been pretty uneventful all day and no mission had been giving out. So to have a visit by a messenger bird meant it was something important they were needed for. Minori watched as Kaion jump off back in the direction they were walking from to go to the Hokage's mansion. Minori followed suit and jumped into the air onto a nearby rooftop and began to scale her way toward the hokage mansion.


----------



## Ryu-Kazuki (Jul 29, 2009)

(Tomoe Town, Fire Country)

It'd taken a while but was easier to get to the Land of Fire than the twins had imagined. They stopped for a moment to catch their breath. Only about a few more hours to reach Konohagakure, that was actually a good record for traveling.

"We should rest a bit before we continue on.." Mizumi said as she huffed a bit.

Zumizu nodded back as she caught her breath as well. "Yeah.. Maybe we should.. Find somewhere to eat.."

Mizumi nodded as the two of them walked into the town and walked around to look for some food.

Both of their Kagegakure hatai-ate that were tied around their foreheads gleamed in the sunlight. Their guard was down in place like this, but that couldn't spell out a good situation if it came down to it.

(Kumogakure, Lightning Country)

Kimaro sat outside in the grass. His tan cloak soaked up the rays of the sunlight, as his one of his eyes, the red eye; could be seen from inside the hood.

He sat there in silence as he glanced around a bit, looking to the sky as he focused on the light blue hue of the air. Nothing in the world seemed to bother him.


----------



## Burke (Jul 29, 2009)

*Enter Zettai Hibana!*

*Calling upon the silent.*

(Kumogakure, Lightning Country)

(25 - 10 = 15 Chakra Reserve)

It was a bright morning in kumogakure, which is quite rare in the normally cloudy village. After the fight with the wannabe theif*, and after bringing his father his meal, Zettai left the Hibana clan compound**, and went to complete the task he is required of. Zettai was traveling along the main vein of the bridge system***, and was heading towards the southern compounds. The southern compounds were where the wealthy statesmen lived with their families, they had the tallest spires, and it was also the place where he would find his first teammate. Upon arrival to the southern compounds, Zettai looked up to the top platform of one of the spires, he knew Kimaro was up there.
"Kimaro," Zettai called, " it's Zettai, get your lazy self down here, i need to talk to you!"

*Read my RP'ing Sample to understand what just happened
**A compound is what I call the collections of living spaces in of those mountain spires that are pictures above.
***See the picture above for a reference to what the bridge system looks like.


----------



## Ryu-Kazuki (Jul 29, 2009)

Kimaro turned around and stood up as he looked towards Zettai. He landed in front of Zettai not moments later, his red eye glancing at his parter as he cocked his head in question.

Kimaro wasn't one to talk, so he took his hand out of his cloak and began making sign langauge to communicate. Kimaro moved his hands about in a quick motion as he responded. "What is it? I was relaxing.. It'd better be something urgent.."


----------



## Burke (Jul 29, 2009)

*The trouble with talking with the silent*

(Kumogakure, Lightning Country)


Kimaro suddenly landed right in front of Zettai. He was impressed by his ability to land a drop like that. Kimaro made some signs at Zettai, and after years of the academy together, Zettai was able to understand. 
"What, did you forget," Zettai cooed, "the new genin are supposed to create their own squads, and meet up at the academy to submit the squad to the sensei, and ultimately get assigned to a jounin, and i was wondering if you wanted to join up with me and spend our whole genin career fighting side by side... atleast thats the jist of it. "


----------



## Ryu-Kazuki (Jul 29, 2009)

"I guess.." Kimaro replied with his hands. "I don't have much else to do, and I haven't started my traning yet.. I'm just more focused on the upcomming Chunin exams.. I've heard word about it and it doesn't sound too easy.."

Kimaro shoved his hands inside his pockets and headed off to the northeast area where the academy was.


----------



## Burke (Jul 29, 2009)

*The silent, silent treatment.*

Zettai expected him to act this way, so he didnt take offence to Kimaro's sudden leave.
"We'll you shouldnt even think about the exams until after we make a team!" He called after him, and with that Kimaro dissapeared to the lower bridge levels headed for the academy. 
"Ugh, well that settled itself quickly," He thought to himself, "I guess ill go talk to her by myself." And he continued his walk, headed for the center compounds.


----------



## Narurider (Jul 30, 2009)

"She thinks of him as more than a teammate what does she fancy him or something." Kina thought."Well they do seem like a married couple the way they acted around each other."
"Hey sensei how about you try next time!" Kina shouted."Unless thats the best you can do!If so you a pretty bad sensei don't ya think!?"


----------



## Beastly (Jul 30, 2009)

"Ring-ring-ring" sounded the bell in Rinzen's home. Rinzin ached to stop it. It was a regular morning for him. Rinzen was a genin in the village hidden in the leaves. His bed room was full of junk, it was a huge mess of posters and weapons. Rinzen was a bit on the lazy side, he almosy never cleaned his room. Slowly but surely, he stepped out of bed eager for his first day as a genin. He was just about to open the door, but a menacing noise approached him.

"Rinzen!!!!"yelled Rinzen's mom, "you don't plan to go to your new sensei in those clothes do you?" Rinzen looked down and just realized he was still in his sleeping pajama's. Rinzin quickly changed his clothes, but he felt embarrased. He thought maybe the excitement got to his head. Alas, he still eagerly headed off to the training field to meet his new sensei.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jul 30, 2009)

(Hokage's Mansion, Konohagakure)

Kaion kicks in the Hokage's door running straight towards her desk with a grin as wide as it can be looking at the surprised woman. "SO WHERE'S MY JOUNIN MEMBERSHIP CARD LADY!" He could barely contain his excitement as the uchiha truly believed he had been summoned to be promoted to a jounin rank despite still being a Genin. "Jo-jounin membership card?" Mio asked to herself wondering what in the will of fire could Kaion be talking about. Minori pulled the excited boy off the desk. 

"Let go Minoreo!" The Uchiha called out trying to break free from the chunin's grip. A vein popped in her head, She was getting sick and tired of the nickname and she was ready to cave Kaions head in. "So whats up?" Koyaiba asked the dumbfounded Hokage. Digging through her papers she pulled out a mission sheet handing it to what seem the only calm member of the group. "You three will have you're first mission as Chunin" She looked at Kaion who was still waiting for his card. "Well for some it might just be another mission as a genin, In any case you are to head towards the land of Castles and provide them support"

The word caught all of their attention "Support?" Minori asked still having her vice like grip on Kaion. Mio nodded her head "Yes we've sent ninjas there already but they've requested for back up and thats where you come in" She said with a slight smirk on her face, Minori sighed at having such a prospect but more so bemoaning the fact she was to go on a mission with Kaion. Before the three could leave Mio waved her hand instructing them to stop "You three won't be going alone, You'll need a leader" The door opened revealing an annoyed but serious Syohei at the door. "Meet you're new squad leader Syohei Yakame"

(Mizukage Mansion, Kirigakure)

The Mizukage looked the uchiha up and down then nodded in silent agreement. "Alright come with me" After decending down into the mansion they slowly began to enter a dungeon like area with few lights adorning the area. Opening a giant stone door Akura revealed a young girl sitting at the other side of a giant ring. She raised her head up and looked at the boy almost wanting to die from laughter "Him?" She merely said as she rose to her feet. "This is Tatsuki Kaguya and you'll be fighting her" The Mizukage said, Magentsu had heard rumors about the girl and he wasn't please that she was to fight his pupil.


----------



## Tian (Jul 30, 2009)

Kimirasu knew of the clan from checking the history books but he didn't know the kaguya clan still existed. Kimimaro, their last proposed member of the clan, died shortly before the 2nd battle at the valley of the end. 
"Ladies first" he bowed and smiled to the girl, ready to preform hand sealds at a moments notice. He knew well about the kaguya kekkei genkai from the biography of rock lee, one of the greatest tai jutsu users in the world. those bone's would be hard to dodge but now that he has a sharingan it would make it easier.


----------



## Ryu-Kazuki (Jul 30, 2009)

(Kumogakure Academy, Lightning Country)

Kimaro sat around waiting at the academy as he made shadow puppets with the sunglight. He was bored and rather had nothing else to do so he just sat around and did whatever he could think of.

_"So bored.."_ He thought to himself.

(Tomoe Town, Fire Country)

The twins had just settled into a restaruant as they sat in a booth and placed their orders.

"Its good to know that there are still quiant little towns like this, even in big warfaring countries." Mizumizu sai as she looked across the table towards her sister.

"Mhm.. You never really know what the country is like until you see it for yourself, haha.." Zumizu only replied in agreement.

The both of them started laughing for a moment. After a few minutes a waitress brought their drinks over and walked away. Both of them had started to sip from their cups, as they'd ordered the same thing; hot herbal tea.

"Oh well.. At least we're not a drunk at times like dad.." Mizumi cracked a bit.

"Well, that's the Ochina men for you.. They followed Kazuki's footsteps, or at least they try, haha.."

The twins sat back and laughed a bit as they waited for their food to arrive.

(Rockface, Kagegakure, River Country)

Kiyoki continued to ascend the wall as the lowest bell wasn't much farther now. But that didn't lower his got a bit. He took one hand and placed it on a higher rock as it fell out an a boulder from above rolled over the cliffside. Kiyoki smirked a bit and threw a kunai at the wall as another explosion went off and knocked the boulder on a different path, down below and heading towards Hien.

The boulder zoomed behind Miyoshi as she squealed once again and her eyes went wide. Although, she quickly regained her anger. "What are you trying to do you idiot, kill me?!"

"Maybe.." Kiyoki replied as he continued climbing.

Miyoshi became steamed as she climbed a little faster. "Wait till I get my hands on you!!"

--------------------------------------------

Kiyoki: -1 Kunai, 13 left


----------



## Narurider (Jul 30, 2009)

"BOTH OF YOU STOP ANNOYING EACH OTHER RIGHT NOW BEFORE I KILL BOTH OF YOU!" Kina yelled as her face turned red with rage before pauseing."Oh my god I sound like my mother when she gets angry.Oh god don't make me be like her when I'm older.God shes a pain."
Kina dug a kunai into the wall for a hand and foot hold and the part of wall she was on started to crumble."Crap,Crap,CRAP!" Kina said as she quickly pulled herself up and put her foot on the kunai before jumping up just as the kunai fell with the part of wall beneath her.She takes another kunai to help her pull herself up the wall."Phew that was close."


----------



## Rakiyo (Jul 30, 2009)

*(Tomoe Town, Fire Country)*

The castle was enomorous, The floor was made of marble and the walls of a rich white stone unrecognizable by the two Ninja's. A long dark red carpet laid out in front of them acting like a pathway that went up a series of stairs up to the higher floors. Statues of foreign deities and scrolls of other lands added soul to the vast large room. "Whoa" Rakiyo looked around in amazement, Siyatsu salivated at the mouth as he fantizied about how the owner of the house would give him a fortune for being such a legendary ninja.

The pale woman took them up to the second floor where a large door with a lions head guarded the entrance to the Master room. Placing her hand upon it her chakra traced along the series of lines and designs eventually unlocking the door free giving them access to the room. The Master room was smaller then expected, Weapons ranging from Naginata's to Axes where displayed proudly in the room. A strange knight like armor stood to the left side of the room near a mahogany desk that sat in front of a massive wndow. On the right the series of animal mask that the bodyguards were wearing were hung up for all to see. "Welcome it is an honor to finally meet you" The master said walking over to shake Siyatsu's hand.

"I have so many questions i want to ask you, But first please make yourselves at home" Clapping his hands the guards surrounded them "My men shall escort you to you're room" Siyatsu smirked as he winked at the pale woman who shuddered at the thought of being with the man. The two ninja's were escorted away leaving the master and the pasty female alone. "Siyatsu is no ordinary ninja my lord how will you --" Before she could finish he placed his hand up "All ninja's have weaknesses even great ones" He smirked a bit as he watched the door closed.

(Rock Face, Kagegakure)

Hien had long since moved out of the way as he watched the falling boulders find their place against the ground. He was watching the timer with anticipation, The traps had slowed down the genin considerably and if they didnt hurry they would fail without a doubt. Calling out to his assigned team "10 minutes!" Hien taunted hoping the stress of the timelimit as well as the traps would be more then enough to finish them off.

(Hokage's Mansion, Konohagakure)

Syohei walked into the room glancing at his would be squad. His pale wrinkled face twisting with each frown he put on. "This is Syohei Yakame a highly praised Jounin within the village" Mio said hoping the chunin plus kaion would be more then receptive of their new leader. "I don't like him, We uchihas don't need any leaders" Kaion said proudly slapping his chest with gusto. "You are in no place to be calling you'reself an Uchiha..Failure" The word caused Koyaiba to smirk at the comment garnering his wrath "You and the girl are no exception as well, You two are just mediocre at best" The Jounin's arrival had done nothing more then stir up trouble as the chunin plus kaion glared the man down.

(Kirigakure)

Tatsuki stood up brushing the dirt of her pants, She undid her ponytail and let her long black her cascade down her shoulders. "What a gentlemen" She said sarcastically as she held her palm towards the Uchiha. Magentsu and Akura had taken their place away from the ring given the two enough space to have a fair fight. "Lord Mizukage tells me you're an Uchiha, Tell me can you're Kekkei Genkai defeat....MINE!" With that the girl unleashed a hail of bone bullets from her finger that rushed towards the genin aimed at his throat.


----------



## Ryu-Kazuki (Jul 30, 2009)

(Rockface, Kagegakure)

Kiyoki had slowed a bit from the struggle of climbing. He stopped an took a bit of a breath, although that hadn't stopped Miyoshi.

"Got'cha!!" Miyoshi shouted as she grabbed Kiyoki's ankle. "Now come on! Let's just leave already.."

Kiyoki looked down at her and spread his legs a bit to position himself. He then reached down and grabbed Miyoshi by the shoulders and her set on his as he pushed her up.

"Woah! Hey put me down!!" She cried a bit and shut her eyes as she was shaking and clung to the wall.

"Look up.." Kiyoki said to her.

"Huh..?" Miyoshi slowly opened her eyes and looked up to see the lowest bell dangling in front of her face. "H-Hey! That's a-!!"

"Just take it already! You're killing me!!"

Miyoshi grabbed the bell and started to climb down. She'd stuck it in her pocket so she couldn't lose it to some kind of trick.

Kiyoki pulled himself up a bit more as he reached the second bell. "Looks like this was safe to make you think the third was okay too.." He picked it out of the wall and threw it down as it bonked Kina in the head. Kiyoki looked up and gared, at the third bell that was near the top of the cliff.

(Tomoe Town, Fire County)

The twins' food was ready as they began eating. Mizumi was shoveling down an entire lobster platter that she'd had layed out in front of herself. Zumizu shook her head a bit and slowly ate at the bowl of rice that she had layed out in front of herself.

Strangely, the people in the restaraunt were leaving, at first one by one, and then in groups they all left.


----------



## Narurider (Jul 30, 2009)

Kina grabbed the bell with one hand attached it to her trousers."Kiyoki be careful and remember I'm not catching you if you fall so if you fall and you die its not my problem!" Kina shouted."Oh and thanks for the bell!If you survive I'll pay you back anyway you want me to!"
"This is a really bad idea." Kina thought to herself."I don't know what he wants."


----------



## Ryu-Kazuki (Jul 30, 2009)

Kiyoki was determined this time. He dugs his kunai into the stone and grit his teeth. "I'm not giving up.. No matter how much anyone wants me to.." Kiyoki was almost there, but his guard wasn't lowered a bit. "I don't care what anyone thinks.. I'll show them all!" Kiyoki reached up and stabbed the kunai again. The bell was only feet away in reaching distance; but then.. ...one of the stones exploded in Kiyoki's face!

Kiyoki fell backwards and tossed his kunai at the bell. It chinked the stone and knocked the bell free, but that didn't matter. Kiyoki zoomed down the rock structure, only hearing a faint scream for his name as he plumeted to the ground and blacked out.


----------



## Narurider (Jul 30, 2009)

"KIYOKI!" Kina shouted as she slid down the wall with a kunai."Come on please don't die,don't die."
"Oh my god is he dead?" Kina thought to herself."If he dies I'll...I'll...NO he isn't going to die that easily!"
Kina had now nearly gotten to the bottom of the wall."Kiyoki are you ok!?"


----------



## Ryu-Kazuki (Jul 30, 2009)

"You idiot!!" Miyoshi screamed and ran over to Kiyoki.

Kiyoki has shown no signs of movement except a breathing sign that was very faint. His right arm and left leg had been broken. His eyes were shut and his bangs were covering the majority of his face.

Miyoshi kneeled by him and grabbed his hand, slapping him in the face a few times. "Come on.. Kiyoki, wake up.. Don't do this!!"


----------



## Narurider (Jul 30, 2009)

Kina had reached the ground and ran to Kiyoki then kneeled beside Miyoshi."Come man you can't die this easily after all you're going to be way better than ancestor and you've got people who care about you." Kina said before looking at Miysohi out of the corner of her eye."And theres no doubt about that."


----------



## ThunderRules151 (Jul 30, 2009)

[Konoha: From Draco's home to Academy - Draco]

He slowly opened his eyes as the light immedeality went to his eyes, as he put a hand over his eyes and closed them, groaning abit at having to wake up to the uncomfortable bright light that came into his room. He slowly rose up to a sitting position upon his bed, yawning as he remembered he had just gotten 9 to 10 hours of sleep, perfect. The first thing Draco would do would put his feet upon the ground, and then rise up onto his feet, streching his arms up into the air as he closed his eyes when he did so. The next thing he would do is set his blanket back up upon his bed the way he liked it, and fluffled out the pillow which not too long ago, his head was laying upon. The third thing he would do was head into his bathroom, and brush his teeth. This would only take about 2 or 3 minutes to do, as he would then put the brush away and spit. Then, he would get dressed and do his hair, another 2 or 3 minutes to do. He would then head down into the kitchen and sat down upon a seat, eating upon some ceral as his Mother only could watch and smile at him. Today was the day, the day he went off onto his journey to become like his father was. Or so he had made everyone believe that to be his goal were for the future, even his own dear mother. After 5 minutes had passed, he had finished the ceral as he got up and hugged his mother, before pulling away and waving to her as he headed for the door. She would only wave back and smile before going back to her duties and chores of her home.

Having gotten dressed into his casual clothes as always, the first sight he would notice when he opened the door was the common villagers that walked around the streets of Konoha, also known as, The Leaf. This was his home, this was his life, and a Shinobi's life was going to be fun. But he was better then your average little Genin, who would immedeality head towards the Academy, ready to start into their new life, and become just like their parents, or their heroes that had shined down upon them, just as their heroes had done before them, and so on, and so on. But he knew better, he knew the world was a dangerous place, his father's death had set that upon his mind ever since that fateful day he could barely remember. But he knew his father's scream would forever haunt his mind, slowly eating away at him as he thought of it... but he quickly drew that aside. Heading off towards the Academy, he was excited to start upon his new life, or so he made everyone believe. As he ran past the Ramen Shop, he made a quick wave to the owner, as it would be returned before he ran off from his sight.

After an uncertain amount of time had passed, and alot of running had been done by his fateful legs, he had finally reached the Academy. The Academy was the one place where he had mostly learned about Shinobi as an Academy Student. But he was better then the other Academy Student's, some had failed and would be there for another year, some even had to take a full year to pass, but he was better. He had only been there for two months, and already, they had put a test upon him. The test, three day's ago, they had made him do, and he could still remember every single detail that had happened there. Whenever they had asked him questions, he would answer them fully and truthfully. Whenever they had given him a certain task that he could currently do, he had done them all without a second's hesitation. His hard work and dedication had made him pass, and he was going to make it worthwhile, or so he was going to make everyone believe. As he opened the doors to the Konoha Academy, he made his first steps as a Genin into the Academy, and began to roam his way towards the room that would forever change his life.


----------



## Tian (Jul 30, 2009)

_"Oh crap, kimirasu you can't die on me so soon"_ he thought as he faked a smile to keep face for the time being. 

"Time to take the sharingan for a test drive, Sharingan!" he said as the sharingan activated and he could see the chakra everywhere in the room. Everything felt, for lack of a better term, easier. He bent back to avoid the bone bullets. He jumped and threw ten shuriken from his hands and in a split second drew a demon wind shuriken and threw it straight at the girls face. Steel wire was attached to all of the shuriken and demon wind shuriken.


----------



## Beastly (Jul 30, 2009)

Rinzen rushed to the training area to meet his new sensei. Rinzen panted almost every step of the way. "Huf, Huf" he said in agony. After 30 minutes of what seemed to be walking around endlessly, Rinzen finally arrived at the training area.

"YOU'RE LATE" yelled a shadowy figure. Rinzen never heard such a horrid scream in his life. He turned to the figure. It turned out to be a =n adult in his mid 30's, black hair, and seemed to be quite enraged. 

"Alright then" said the sensei. "My name is Senja" the sensei said in a more relaxed tone, "let the training commence". Rinzen shuddered to think what training the man had in store for him.


----------



## ThunderRules151 (Jul 30, 2009)

[Konoha - Academy Room - Draco]

Stopping before a door with the numbers '131' on it, he pulled out a piece of paper with the number '131' on it, and knew this was the room he was suppose to come at. Grabbed onto the door handle, he opened the door and looked inside, what he saw was just all he needed to see. There was a board for the Academy Teacher to write upon for the class's lessons, which he could remember clearly about from his times in the Academy. There was also the multiple chairs and desks that the Academy Students would sit upon, as the memories were all too familiar to him. He would approach one of the desks and sit upon it, kicking his feet into the air as he was told yesterday that he would need to come here and wait for his new Team and Sensei to arrive and begin his new life, all too well.

The times in his Academy were not a waste, or so he thought to himself. He remembered his tales of his father's year in the Academy, it seemed like it was just a faint dream when his father was in the Academy. A tough teacher had been his instructor as a Academy Student, and his father had pushed his way throughout that year, even though it seemed to be one of the toughest challenges of his father's young life. He closed his eyes, remembering the details of what his father use to tell him, as he held him the anger that was ready to explode out of him whenever he thought about his father. He gritted his teeth hard, as he slowly calmed down, and stopped gritting his teeth. He jumped off the desk then, and sat down upon a seat, humming silently to himself as he slowly began to relax, his laziness slowly kicking in then.


----------



## Cursed panda (Jul 30, 2009)

[Masato's house to the academy.]

The young man awoke, he had spiked white hair and today was a day he would never forget. he was about to meet his squad. He jumped out of his bed and unlike other mornings didn't make it the bed today. He ran downstairs to find the smell of pancakes.
"Morning!" He mother called he's dad was at the table smiling. "Todays the day champ." Hes he's father said. Masato was the young boys name and he sat with a heavy smile on his face. "Mom, dad I have to get going or I'll be late." He's mother looked at him. "No pancakes?" She asked but it was to late he already had ran out the door and was on his way to the academy. "Today's the day!" He quickly ran through the door and into classroom 131. 
"Good morning Masato" A teacher said he nodded and sat down. "I wonder who I'll be with" He had a large smile still on his face.


----------



## ThunderRules151 (Jul 30, 2009)

[Konoha Academy - Draco]

He remained where he sat, not bothered at all by the new visitor who had just entered in. He appeared to not be phased by it either, for it would not matter to him anywho. He just continued remaining where he was, silent, eyes closed, hands behind his back, not even trying to pay attention to anyone else who came in the room. He only waited for one thing, and one thing only, and that was his name to be called out, with two other bright and young students such as himself, he thought to himself, and become apart of a great team. He chuckled to himself abit, before stopping to open an eye at long last and look upon the bright and happy older boy, but he didn't care about this boy. This boy appeared to not matter at all to him, and that's all he needed to know.

His laziness usually dominated him at times like this, usually layed back, calm, and not have a care in the world. Hell, he hardly had to be serious because nobody ever liked him being serious, at least, everyone he knew didn't like it. When he is lazy, like he is now, he usually hardly ever talked to anyone, always fell asleep at one point in this mode, and always never seemed to bother with anyone else's business but his own. That's what made his laziness so odd, because hardly anything surprised him, hardly anything seemed to be serious to him in his life, and he didn't have to do a thing about it. His laziness, however, was just another act like all his fake smiles and fake actions. But nobody ever knew, which was good, but he knew he needed to be 100% into it every time.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jul 30, 2009)

*Tatsuki VS Kimirasu*
(Forgot to take off 10 points from the first jutsu she used my bad)

BODY: 125
SPIRIT: 70
MIND: 60
Speed (Body+spirit): 195
Accuracy (Body+mind): 185
Chakra control (Mind+Spirit): 130
Chakra Reserve: 255-20 =235

(Kirigakure)

"HE DODGED IT!" The girl was surprised as the Uchiha flung a slew of weapons at her direction. Dodging the Shuriken she extracted a bone from her shoulder, As kimirasu unleashed the newly drawn windmill shuriken Tatsuki jumped in the nick of time planting her bone through the hole at the center of the giant steel blade. Though she had stopped the attack she was still surrounded by steel wires. She expanding bones from all directions slicing the wires freeing her from any attack the Uchiha had planned. 

The Mizukage and Magentsu continued to watch the match as it progressed. Tatsuki's bones began to recede back into her body as she counted with her fingers how much time had elasped. "Dammit only a minute left" She gritted her teeth as she charged towards the boy, Shoulder bone in hand. "LET'S END THIS!" Tatsuki unleashed a hail of bone strikes aimed every which way at the genin. "It's over" The mizukage thought as the barrage of strikes would be more then enough to put the uchiha down.

(Rock Face, Kagegakure)

The uncaring jounin walked over to the seemingly dead genin. He looked around and saw the three bells lying on the ground. Speaking to the rest of the conscious team he said "When he wakes up tell him he passed, Till then take him to the hospital" With that Hien turned around leaving the three on their own. It seemed cold by the jounin felt he needed them to start relying on their own skill or else fear facing the worse on the battlefield. Though to be honest he was surprised that they managed to get the bells the only problem was that they had gone a minute over the time limit though he forgave it just this once.


----------



## Cjones (Jul 30, 2009)

Minori folded her arms and closed her eyes as she let the comment sink in about her. This supposed _"*highly *praised Jounin"_ who Minori had never even heard off actually had the balls() to call her mediocre. A comment like that was all that was needed for Minori to voice her opinon on what she thought of him. She learned a long time ago you can speak your mind as long as it isn't disrespectful to the elder though this rule Minori usually didn't follow.

"Mediocre?" Minori repeated the word out loud. "Your the one calling me mediocre yet Hokage-sama introduces you as this highly praised Jonin who no one in this room has even heared of? You seem to be one of this old men who are a pathetic shell of their former selves who try to look down on us, because we are able to accomplish things that you only wished you could do when you where younger." Minori spoke in her same monotone voice now once changing it's volume. She talked to the man in a stern voice holding her ground, but at the same time it held a hint of respect for the man, because of his rank in the village.

Minori stood hands still folded and stared at the Jonin infront of her. The only true thing she regretted was talking to a shinobi who held a higher rank than her the way she did infront of the hokage.

_Outside the gate_
Hideo and Azumo appoarched the gate of Konoha wearing the traditional Jonin vest and Konoha head band on their foreheads. Hideo stopped staring up into the sky as a flutter of brids flew away in a straight line from the village.

"What's wrong Hideo?" Azumo asked her husband look at him from the entrance to the village.

"I get the feeling Minori has done something."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 30, 2009)

Kaion laughs at Minori tells it like it is and puts Syohei in his place, "HAHA! You tell 'em Minoreo. Let that old fart have it!" then he points an accusing finger at the Hokage, unlike Minori Kaion he has  no grasp of the subtleties of rank. 

"Hey old lady you promised me a Chuunin diploma but I didn't get one, and now you won't give me a Jounin membership card. What gives huh!?" 

As he waits eagerly for his promotion he whispers into Minori's ear, not knowing how close he is to death, "Don't worry you can still be on Team Awesome Kaion..."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 30, 2009)

Koyaiba sighed and slumped down into a chair. "Great. We get an old man. Of course." He took a kunai out of his pouch and began ossing it up in the air. "If we're going to fight the geezer, can we at least make it physical?" He asked. "I hate this stupid word fighting. It's fun when it's with Tsuki or Taiyo, but I'd rather beat this guy's ass in."


----------



## Tian (Jul 31, 2009)

BODY: 35
SPIRIT: 40
MIND: 35
Speed (Body+spirit): 75
Accuracy (Body+mind): 70
Chakra control (Mind+Spirit):75
Chakra Reserve(Body+Spirit+Mind): 110-45= 65

He's going to use: Ayatsuito no Jutsu - String Reeling Technique(5 points) 
Goukakyuu no Jutsu - Great Fireball Technique(15 points)
Gouryuuka no Jutsu - Great Dragon Fire Technique(25 points) 

"Don't flatter yourself into thinking that you had me, Great fireball jutsu!!" he said as a gigantic ball of fire incinerated the bones. He threw two unopened demon wind shuriken at the ceiling above him"You severed every steel wire but the most important one, Great dragon fire jutsu!!" he yelled at fire went up the steel wire and reached the still spinning demon wind shuriken restricted by bone and it acted as a wheel fire which caught tatsuki off guard. Kimirasu jumped and grabbed holes in the center of the demon widn shuriken above his head to avoid the attack._"Phew... that was close...she isn't just a pretty face..."_ he thought to himself hanging from the ceiling.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jul 31, 2009)

(Shibato's Apartment, Konohagakure)

The room was a complete utter mess, Books stacked high upon to the cieling and empty take out containers on the floor. Hundreds of loose sheets of paper acted as a carpet as the light from the television continued to shine in the room. A tortoise shape alarmed had been buzzing for the past ten minutes trying to wake up it's owner. With a few moans and groans the lazy jounin finally began to stir. Slapping the alarm to the floor the ninja sat up on his bed. His hair a mess and hardly dressed he looked at the still working alarm clock which was no vibrating on the floor. Looking at the time his eyes widen "I'M LATE!" Rushing out of bed he headed towards the bathroom to get ready.

(The Academy, Konohagakure)

After keeping his assigned students waiting Shibato finally arrived at the academy. Renji the teacher of the 131 room had been waiting for him. "About time" Renji scolded with his arms folded as the lazy jounin laughed it off. "I overslept" Sticking his tongue out he looked over at the class room, many of them had already been picked up by the responsible jounin's but they're were still a few waiting. Taking out a napkin he began to read off what he wrote on in it last night "Members of Team Shibato come to the front of the class" He said with a smile followed by a slight burp tasting the bowl of ramen he had last night.

(Hokage's Mansion, Konohagakure)

Syohei pretended to not be bothered by the comment though on the inside.

(Inner Syohei )

"_I could do cool stuff when i was kid if i wanted to..It was just that mother...and my allergies_" A black and white outline of himself thought as he fiddled with his fingers in a small corner of his mind. "[_Little kids are so mean...It's just like that time in Weapon training when Petero stabbed me with the Kunai and everybody laughed at me"_ His insecure side continued to bemoan the comment though in the real world he kept a straight face.

Mio slammed her hands against the table not wanting to deal with the genin like behavior. "Will you shut up!" Her voice booming filled with anger quieted the room down. "NOW YOU'VE GOT A MISSION AND WETHER YOU LIKE IT OR NOT SYOHEI'S YOU'RE LEADER NOW GOOOO!!!!!" With that the small cell of ninja's including Syohei ran out of the room as the door slammed shut. After a small awkward silence Syohei finally spoke "Meet me at Konoha Gates in 5 minutes, Get what you need then meet me there" With that he dissapeared leaving the Chunin plus Kaion to prepare in anyway possible before the mission.


----------



## ThunderRules151 (Jul 31, 2009)

[Konoha Academy - Draco]

Opening an eye to the lazy Jounin who had entered, he didn't seem surprised by this. A Jounin was a Jounin, whether his apperances or actions say otherwise. Draco would then get up onto his feet after hearing the sensei call out for the team and knew this was his sensei he had been told about, plus he had been told to wait for that name and only that name. Taking a few steps here and there, Draco proceeded to the front of the room, wondered where his new team mates were, late idiots, he thought to himself as he took a look to the left, then to the right, before facing forward and waiting for the other two to come in. Draco could already see it now, as his thoughts soon turned to how his first mission would turn out.

Draco imagined a challenging first mission for him and his team. His team mates being excellent, and the Jounin kicking butt out there like there was no tomorrow for their opponents. Draco would assist, helping his team mates fight off the enemy Shinobi as then a fire began to surrond them, oh what a perfect stage for a fight this was. Then suddenly, he came back to reality in a rush as he shook his head then and blinked a few times, wondering why he had suddenly come out of his thoughts like that. It was too sudden, too strange, too fast. Draco could only guess that a noise somewhere in the room had disturbed him, and he couldn't figure out if anyone had made the noise at all, or whether it was simply something else entirely. But it did not matter to him now, for he was just ready to see how his new team would turn out to be for him, he was gonna get a shock.


----------



## Ryu-Kazuki (Jul 31, 2009)

(Rockface, Kagegakure)

Miyoshi said nothing as she picked Kiyoki up and leaned him against her shoulder. She made sure he was stable as she started to walk away without looking or speaking to anyone.

(Kumogakure Academy, Cloud Country)

Kimaro was still waiting around the academy. He walked into the classroom and sat down. _"They sure are late.."_ He thought to himself.

(Tomoe Town, Leaf Country)

"Onee.." Zumizu said as she looked around a bit, there wasn't a single person left in the restaraunt.

"Hmm?" Mizumi looked up at her with a puzzled face. "What is it nee-chan?"

"Don't you think its strange that everyone seemed to have left the restaraunt..?"

"Actually, I hadn't noticed, but you're right.."

"Maybe we should leave as well.."

Mizumi nodded in agreement as the two of the headed for the door. When they weren't too far of the doorway, the door was shut and locked from the outside.

"As I expected.." Mizumi snapped as she glared at the door.

The both of them turned around, they caught sight of two of the waitresses walking out of the kitchen area, wielding naginata. The both of them were wearing fox masks over their faces. That and the restaraunt's kimono uniform of course.

"Heh.. If we took after any ancestor, it'd have to be Tanni Hyuuga right?" Zumizu smirked.

"Yeah! Because that means we know how to fight!" Mizumi smirked as she positioned herself.

"Well Onee?"

"Let's show them what happens when they mess with the Ochina twins.. Mizumi and Zumizu!!"


----------



## Narurider (Jul 31, 2009)

Kina followed Miyoshi whom had Kiyoki."I hope hes alright at least hes alive he could have been...no hes obivously tougher than he looks there was no way he would die that easily hes way to tough to do that." Kina thought to herself."He maybe an idiot he is tough thats for sure...well either that or hes so stupid he doesn't know when hes dead."


----------



## Rakiyo (Jul 31, 2009)

(Kirigakure)

The spinning wheel of fire managed to eat away at Tatsuki's sleeve leaving a burning smell to fill the room. Sbe turned her attention to the Uchiha who hang high above and to her dismay the time limit had expire. Before she could attack the Mizukage walked out towards the ring. "Thats enough" The Uchiha boy dropped down landing on his feet. Tatsuki glared at the boy gripping at her burned arm then walked away without saying a word. The Mizukage looked at Magentsu then at Kimirasu "He can stay" With a smile he began to leave the room. 

(Konoha Gates)

The five minutes he had given them to prepare had past as Syohei waited at the Hidden village's gate. His swords clunged unto his back proudly as he looked out at the ever expanding road. Looking around he didnt see any of his assigned ninjas arrive yet. "Where are they?" He though to himself as he began to tap his foot against the terrain growing impatient. "Maybe it was a bad idea to give them some prep time" He though once more as he grew even more impatient. The sun hung high as it shined down on the vast village.


----------



## Tian (Jul 31, 2009)

"Good job! you knuckle head" he hit kimirasu lightly on the head with his blade. "You were lucky she didn't kill you there and then. If not for unlocking your sharingan you would've been finished" he said itching at his arm."We have to get you a mission now to get the mizukage instill more faith in you" he said as he began to think that he'd done something that would make a great benefit to the village and he would have a good friend. 

"Does that girl tatsuki have a boyfriend???" he asked mangetsu inquistively. "She almost fucking killed you, you idiot!!! And your asking if she's single!!!" he said as he actually hit kimirasu with his blade so hard it drove him out into the street. 
"Can you really blame me???" he asked and jested while he laughed caliously.


----------



## Cursed panda (Jul 31, 2009)

[Academy konoha- Masato]

Masato noticed the younger lazy boy walk up to the front. "Thats my team." He mumbled to himself as he arose from the chair and walked up to the front of the class. "Masato Kyomasuki." He said to the sensei. He turned toward the younger boy. "I'm Masato, who are you?"
He turned back to rest of the room and saw all the blank desks. "And to think I used to learn here."


----------



## ThunderRules151 (Jul 31, 2009)

[Konoha Academy - Draco]

Draco noticed the man named Masato talking to him as he sighed abit, knowing this was going to be tough to do as he first scratchd his head, thinking of what to do while looking very lazy at the same time. Then, he streches his arms into the air, to buy himself even more lazier time. Then, he yawned, covering his mouth as he did so. Finally, he blinked and finally decided he would answer him now. My name... Is Draco... Draco Yagarame. It is a... A... A...... His sentence was shortly interrupted by a sudden yawn, covering his mouth again as he quickly thought about what to do then. He could try and kill him right here and now, the gulliable bastard... But no, he couldn't do that. Not while he was still a mere Genin, and as long as he was a Genin, he would have to wait until the right moment struck out onto him that he could attack.

For now, though, he was a Genin, and that was life. So, he shook hishead abit before finally finsihing up his sentence that was interrupted by a yawn. It is... of great honor to meet one of my team mates already. So then... Were the hell do you believe... That the third one is at? He would ask, before yawning again and streching his arms, spinning his arms slowly and gently as he moved his mouth abit, having that 'i'm sooo freaking bored' face on right now. He leaned his head to the left, and began alittle bit of the zzz's. It was all going so perfectly, if these two didn't annoy the hell out of him, he was juuusstt fine.


----------



## Cursed panda (Jul 31, 2009)

[Konoha academy- Masato]

"I don't know" Masato said flashing back toward Draco. "Draco huh? Nice too meet you" He turned back toward the seats. "Too think we once where all students here huh?" He laughed to himself. 
"So Draco how old are you?" HE turned back to the younger boy. "I'm 13 in case you needed to know"


----------



## ThunderRules151 (Jul 31, 2009)

13, eh? I'm only about... 3 years behind ya, Masato. Soo... Hehe, looks like im the youngest right now, hehe. Of course, the hehe's were all apart of his act too. And he really did think about his 2 months here, thinking over them carefully, but there was one thing he always remembered. There was always a student he remembered that got picked on alot, and never did anything about it. Who was that strange child, and where was he now? Such answers would be answered later on, hehe, maybe.


----------



## Cjones (Aug 1, 2009)

"This is going to be a hell of a mission" Minori thought inside her mind. Her squad consisted of a misfit with no life, but to make others lives a living hell nad the only dumb Uchiha out of the academy. To Minori this was a sitcom in the making and she got the feeling she would be getting pissed off a lot more than she usually did. Thier sensei parted from them with the order to get ready and meet him at the gate in five. Minori checked her pouch and what not for anything she needed.

Being a medical ninja Minori never keep many kunai or shurikens and just a few explosive notes. Her expertise in battle was to keep the team alive and focus on her evasive abilites along with having skill in taijutsu. She found that these little things keep her down so she opted to leave most of that equipment at home. Doing a double check and making sure she had everything Minori turned her attention to her teammates.

"I think we should get on the same page here" Minori suggested, but she wasn't talking about teamwork. "2 of us 3 can't really stand 1 person on this team" she decided to leave out names as it was pretty obvious to all, but one what she was talking about. "Also with only two and a half brains excluding out sensei we're already at a disadvantage. I don't really care much to this sappy stuff so don't get yourseleves killed not only would it benefit you, but it makes my job easier in the heat of battle."


----------



## jiraiya 58 (Aug 1, 2009)

"Ano, sorry for being late (literally), excuse me but isn't there supposed to be our sensei here?" Keiji said/asked looking about. It had been a great ordeal getting here, Keiji had gotten lost nearly mauled by a bear etc. but he finally found the acadamy and don't even get me started on how he got there, it must have taken him hours to really find the classroom, since he ended up coming in through the faculty entrance behind the school and ran through the 5 flights of stairs."I was later than late and I ended up being before sensei, well that sucks!" Keiji said, very annoyed.

P.S. sorry for not posting, I've been tied up with sports 2 practices a day! Thank you


----------



## ThunderRules151 (Aug 1, 2009)

[Sunagakure - Village - Hayasa]

It was a windy day in the Village of Sunagakure, the wind causing the sand to blow just about everywhere. And that's why he hated windy days, the sand getting all caught up around all over his body, which he hated getting off when he got home. But this was his home, and he had to accept that. Today, he was heading on home to prepare himself to head off to the Sungakure academy, oh how this seemed so cool, he thought to himself, everything was about to change ever since that very moment.

Upon reaching his home, he would open the door and walk in, sighing abit as he did. He closed the door behind him, the wind now only hearable to him, and his clothes all covered in sand. Walking on up the stairs and heading into his room, he soon changed into his regulars and walked on down over to the kitchen, preparing himself for something today. Making himself three sandwiches, he ate the first one, which tasted wonderful to him. Eating the other two around 15 to 20 minutes, he soon got up, his stomach full from the three sandwiches. He opened the door and walked on out, heading off towards the Academy now as he did.

[Konoha Academy - Draco]

How he loathed this! It had already been a good 44 minutes, and neither his sensei, nor his team mate, saw any sight of the other third known team mate, that was not just late, but very, very, late indeed. Looking upon his wrist, he blinked twice before looking back up and putting his hands in his pockets, sighing abit as he did. How he loathed this, his sensei was giving about another good 26 minutes, and if the student didn't arrive in that time... He had no idea what he was going to do to him. But he was there now, waiting as he stood. He gave a brief sneeze before sniffing abit, blinking abit to clear his vision as he did. He looked down at his feet then, wondering what would happen if they had to wait there the entire freaking time... Ohhh nooo.


----------



## Cursed panda (Aug 1, 2009)

[Konoha Academy- Masato] 

"Right now we could start training, but no he has to be late!" Masato said now starting to get a little mad which wasn't normal for him. "Gah he better have a good reason for this!" Masato sat down laying against the wall. "Gah"  He closed his eyes.
"Tell me when he gets here" He put his head back resting. He started to think about all the people he used to learn with at the academy. _"I wonder how many graduated? Or how many are still here learning this very day?"_ He stopped thinking about all that and put his head up now. "Whats the 3rd members name anyway?"


----------



## ThunderRules151 (Aug 1, 2009)

[Konoha Academy - Draco]

He would only give a shrug as he shook his head side to side, sighing abit as he did. No idea... The poor baka must be sleeping or something like that. Besides, I can estimate that we'll be gone by the time he even gets here, tch... Typical of those kind of people to do this to us, I swear, if it wasn't for some lazy people, we would all be in a better place, and I know it. He would say, before yawning again and blinking a few times, shaking his head side to side as he did. Everything seemed to be going according to plan... Mostly.


----------



## Burke (Aug 1, 2009)

*Third member.*

[Kumogakure-Zettai]

 The sounds and sights of the center of kumogakure passed bye as Zettai made his way to the house of the last member. As he drew nearer, the shadowing loom of the Raikage palace grew bigger. From the bridges, Zettai went down to the base of the behemoth of a mountain, this is where the center compounds lied. The center compounds, not like the mountain spires, contained the men and women that served in the raikage's palace, and their families. Zettai walked up to the door of his destination, and rang the bell. A grey haired old woman answered.
"May I help you?" She questioned, looking Zettai up and down.
"Uh- is Shohi home?" Zettai asked with hesitation.
"And who are you to ask, hmm?"
"Oh- im Zettai, im a friend of Shohi's, ive come to ask her to join my genin squad." Zettai responded.
"Hm, well, that does sound important, but she isnt home." She said in a sweet yet blunt way.
"Well, do you know where she might be." Zettai asked with a slight undertone of urgency.
"Well, i dont think i want to tell you anything with that attitude." She scoffed.
"Mom," a voice came from the background, " leave this boy alone." She stepped infront of the woman. "Im Shohi's mother, and she told me that she was going to the training compounds to practice, shes quite the taijutsu user you know."
"Oh, i know, thanks for your help ma'am!" Zettai called back as he went away.

[Kumogakure Training Compounds-Zettai/Shohi]
 Shohi had just finished up the last of the helpless sackmen. She retrieved her kunai knives from their limp, grainless bodies, and re-entered the building. She climbed down the stairs into the lobby where the clerk was standing. 
"Thank you for using the training compound, come back soon." The clerk said.
"You can count on it." She said with a wink, and before she was about to exit she paused to look through the other side of the glass door. "Zettai!" she squealed as she exited the training compound, and gave her friend a hug. 
"Hey shohi," zettai gasped as he regained air," I would have talked to you sooner, but the stupid clerk wouldnt let me up."
Shohi laughed, "You know, he usually does that when people dont have money. Bad clerk man." She said pointing at him mockingly.The bald clerk in the building shrugged as if to say, _what did you expect me to do._
"So why are you here Zettai?" She asked turning back to him.
Zettai was about to speak, but Shohi interrupted, "Nonono, let me guess, you came because of team selections, and you want me in your squad?"
"Basically." 
"Yes, yes, i accept! Team Shohi, and Zettai ready for action." She cheered pumping her fists. "So, who else is in the squad? There should be one more genin, so who'd ya pick?" She said in anticipation.
"Well, ummm," Zettai hesitated, she knew she wouldnt like the answer, "lets just say its going to be a surprise. Hes already waiting at the academy, so lets hurry shall we?" He said with a bow being mockingly gentlemanly, and at the same time hiding his nervousness of how she will react when she gets there.
"Cmon, lets cut the formalities and race!" She said, already in a starters position.
"Come on, you know your faster than me." He pointed out, but it was too late.
"1,2,3 GO!" Shohi called, and she was gone.
"Oh boy." And he chased after her.

*Oh boy.*

[Kumogakure Academy-Zettai/Shohi]

"What? Him?!" Shohi yelled as Zettai just showed up, panting.
"Now Shohi *pant* don't *pant* get mad."
"Why him Zettai, he doesnt even talk, look at him." Shohi complained.
"Now shohi," Zettai reasoned, "Kimaro is a friend of mine, and i can actually understand him. Why are you being so..so difficult." 
Usually Shohi is kind and giddy, but when things dont happen how she wants them to, she goes off, and this was one of those times.
"Difficult? What, im not allowed to have a complaint or two, and another thing..." Shohi continued on, and on. Zettai put his hand to his head in frustration as Shohi ranted.


----------



## Beastly (Aug 1, 2009)

Rinzen is shocked at the person who appears to be his sensei. "Just kidding" says the sensei. Rinzin's heartbeat falls back to normal as he was just about to fall into despair. "I'm gonna kill you now" said the sensei, "I'm not a teacher, I'm a disguised person who loves chopping up lowly Genin". Rinzen's heart ached and he ran away from the murderer.

"this isn't good"thought Rinzen. "Come here, so i can chop you up"yelled the assasin as he was chasing Rinzen through the village of Konoha. Rinzen turned at a corner, and waited for the assasin to follow. As soon as the assasin appeared, Rinzen stabbed the assasin square in the heart with a kunai knife. Blood oozed out from the assasin's guts, and eventually on to the whole street. Rinzen hid the corpse behind a pole on the same street. But then he suddenly felt a headache and went unconcious.

Rinzen then woke up in his bedroom. "That was all a dream" Rinzen asked himself.

Rinzen then rushed to the academy. The academy was where he was trained before he became a genin, and where he was supposed to meat his real sensei. After taking a small detour, he arrived at the academy, and walked upstairs to room 131.


----------



## ThunderRules151 (Aug 1, 2009)

[Konoha Academy - Draco]

Hearing some footsteps approaching, Draco soon thought to himself as he slowly walked to the door and grabbed onto the handle, hiding and crouching very well out of sight, except for everyone in the room. As soon as Rinzen reached to run at the door and grab it, he would quickly open the door and step behind it, as to not be seen so quickly by him. He would then wait to see if Rinzen would simply continue running and try to stop himself, or if he would simply just be shocked the door had been opened for him. Either way would be funny to Draco, and he knew it.


----------



## Beastly (Aug 1, 2009)

[konoha academy-Rinzin]

Rinzin rushed to the door unaware of any traps. Yet Rinzin felt a trembling presence behind the door. Rinzin slowly opened the door, unsure of what may happen. Rinzen felt both a sense of excitement and fear at the same time. The door suddenly opened by itself in front of Rinzen's eyes. Rinzin was shocked at it, but quickly figured out that it was some sort of prank. Rinzin finally rushed the door to meet his sensei and new teammates. Rinzin introduced himself.."Hi, I'm Rinzin, nice to meet you all"


----------



## ThunderRules151 (Aug 1, 2009)

[Konoha Academy - Draco]

He could only roll his eyes as he groaned abit and closed the door, walking back to his spot as he put his hands behind his head, mumbling to himself as he got angery and more angery by this. His team mates were... Not what he expected at all to be like. His Sensei appeared... To be a late, lazy, drunk, who loved to sleep in and then hated to wake up and find out it was the wrong time, and that he was very late to an event or meeting such as this. He shook his head side to side, closing his eyes as he gritted his teeth silently with his mouth closed to keep himself from being noticed doing this.

He soon calmed down, closing his eyes as he sighed and opened his eyes half way open and his arms hanging down limply as he yawned, then closed his mouth as he kept his lazy look up. He then put his hands behind his back, his hands grabbing each other as he straightened his back up and kept his eyes half way open, blinking abit now and then as he did. This day was going to be good, at least that's what he kept telling himself. What it really was, though, was a complete, and utter drag, to see something like this, happen to him, of all people.


----------



## Beastly (Aug 2, 2009)

[konoha academy-Rinzin]

Rinzin was shocked to see his new sensei. The sensei was an utter drunk. Rinzin was expecting a more upbeat person who was a good influence. Rinzin tried to introduce himself none the less. "Hi, my nmae is Rinzin nice to meet you all" said Rinzin trying to get himself in a good mood. "I plan to be the strongest ninja in konoha someday" said Rinzin eager for a conversation.


----------



## ThunderRules151 (Aug 2, 2009)

[Konoha Academy - Draco]

Draco would tap his foot, waiting for their sensei to tell them what to do from here on. He knew his sensei wasn't going to make it easy for any of them, but he knew he could take the challenge, that's what he kept telling himself, anyway. He had to act like the lazy part of his team, and not show much of what he possessed out towards others. He knew his team mates would be foolish enough to do this, but not Draco, Draco just had to keep this up until the next Chuunin Exam, then he would show them all what he could do.

[Sunagakure - Hayasa]

Hayasa was heading on from his home by now and towards the Sunagakure Academy, keeping his arms by his sides as he did. He looked to his left, then to his right as he walked, always doing this once in awhile to keep his senses alert at all times. He didn't know what was coming, especially with that weird dream of his last night. The thought of remembering it made him shiver abit with fear, but he soon forgot about it, for now.


----------



## Ryu-Kazuki (Aug 3, 2009)

(Kumogakure Academy, Cloud Country)

Kimaro sighed slightly as he sat there with his sleeves connected. _"Well, if it isn't the little bitch that could.."_ He thought to himself as he looked around. _"I so wish I had my sewing tools... I'd make her shut her mouth for good.. Or at least hurt like hell when she tries to rip the stitches out. I'll never understand why I get myself mixed up in these situations."_

(Kagegakure Hospital, River Country)

Kiyoki had been administered to one of the rooms in the second floor. His arm and leg were placed in a cast as he lay in his bed, resting from the concusion. His heart rate was normal, and the anesthetics were doing enough to calm him down.

Miyoshi was in the room sitting next to the bed, her head was hanging low and she made sure the room was quiet. She'd closed the blinds to only let in a little sunlight and set everything in place so it didn't look messy. She'd been there for at least a few hours so far.

(Tomoe Town, Leaf Country)

"Ready?" Zumizu said as she looked to her sister from the corner of her eyes.

Mizumi nodded as the two of them dashed in opposite directions. They jumped on the tables and picked up a few of the plates and flung them at the waitresses.

The projectices were easily taken care of by the naginata. Although, to their surprised, only Mizumi was standing in front of them. They saw the opportunity to attack, they swung the naginata down, both of them were directed to slice a diagonal cut across her torso. Mizumi on the other hand, had a different idea, she jumped back and landed on her hands as she used her feet to grab the shafts of the naginata and hold them.

"Yeah, like you could take me down that easily.." Mizumi smirked. "Although, you both did make a big mistake.."

The attackers growled some as one of them replied, "Oh yeah you brat, and what's that?!"

Just then the one to the left fell forward as she landed on her mask and it shattered. Zuzmiu was standing behind the waitresses.

"What?!" The second one shouted as she looked behind herself.

Mizumi grinned, "Another mistake.." She drew back and kicked the waitress in the stomach, making the woman skid back and hit the wall.

The twins ran though the kitchen area and ran out the back door.

"We have to options.." Mizumi said as she ran.

"They are?" Zumizu replied.

"We leave now and speak with Hokage, like Kuraikage asked of us, or we get to the bottom of this and be late to speak with Hokage.."

"Such a tough choice.. Although I don't think the attacks with stop until we leave town.."

"All I know, is that we'd better make it out alive.." Mizumi said as she continued to run across the town with her sister beside her.


----------



## Cursed panda (Aug 3, 2009)

[Masato- Konoha Academy]

Masato  opened his eyes and looked around. "Oh!" He picked himself up and walked over to Rinzin. "Masato Kyomasuki, pleasure to meet you" He bowed and then went back to sit down. "Gangs all here, huh?" He looked over at there sensei. "Oi, so are we going to start training now sensei?!" He turned back to the other too. _"They don't seem that tough, But then again I am only good at long range justsu..."_ He looked back at his sensei for a minute. _"Wonder if he can train me in Taijutsu?"_


----------



## Antony the Bat (Aug 3, 2009)

(What is going on?)


----------



## Burke (Aug 3, 2009)

*Fishing*

[Kumogakure Academy-Zettai/Shohi]
"Thats enough Shohi, cut it out." Zettai said removed his palm from his face.
"Hmph," she gruffed in frustration, "fine."
"Alright then, we need to go inside and meet with the sensei to submit our team," Zettai said, "so shohi, kimaro, lets go."
The group tried to pass through the academy doors, but they were locked.
"Locked?" Shohi said. "Why are the doors to the academy freaking locked!"A sign caught her attention.
_Gone Fishing_
A vein showed up on her forhead.

[Kumogakure: Lake-Zettai/Shohi]
"Geez, its so musky down here." Shohi said stating the obvious.
Zettai with Kimaro, and Shohi in tow, decended to the base of the mountains where the lake was. It wasnt hard for them to figure out which lake he was at, since it was the only body of water in the village limits. As they came to the lake, the group saw Fuujin Sensei, possibly the laziest sensei they had ever met. 
"Fuujin sensei!" they called out, well obviously Kimaro didn't


----------



## Tian (Aug 3, 2009)

Kimirasu and Mangetsu reached the swordsmens traingin yard. Kimirasu sat down on the dusty earth of the yard. Mangetsu went into a room off the training yard and grabbed something. He came out fo the room and threw it in front of kimirasu. A giant scroll unrevelled to reveal contract. 

Mangetsu smiled at him and said "I've decided that since you were able to defeat that Kaguya kid i might treat you by teaching you the summonign technique. I got you a particularly good one too. It's the kitsune summon" mangetsu finished as Kimirasu read the conditions and abilities of his new summon. He had read all about what to do. He he signed it in blood and mangetsu rolled the scroll back up and kept it at his side. 

Mangetsu demonstrated by summoning his giant sea serpant and then unsummoning him. "Now it's you turn kimirasu" he exclaimed.


----------



## Ryu-Kazuki (Aug 3, 2009)

(Kumogakure Academy)

Kimaro looked at the sign and only began to laugh in silent. _"That's rich!! Hahaha!! Oh man, that's some good shit.."_

(Tomoe Town, Leaf Country)

The twin kept running along the streets of the town and skidded to a stop.

"Shit.." Mizumi snarled.

"We're surrounded.." Zumizu replied as they stood back to back against each other.

The villagers of the twon gathered in a circle around the girls, all wielding weapons of some sort, and covered their face in some way.

"This is really starting to piss me off..." Mizumi shouted into the streets.


----------



## Narurider (Aug 3, 2009)

Kina was outside the room she had thought she should have left Kiyoki and Miyoshi alone.Kina was surprised Miyoshi had been in the room so far after all Kina herself left after fifteen minutes.Kina now had developed the idea that Miyoshi had feelings for Kiyoki that she admit.She had kept saying that Miyoshi and Kiyoki were just friends but sometimes it seemed differently.


----------



## ThunderRules151 (Aug 4, 2009)

[Konoha Training Grounds #78 - Draco]

His sensei had told them who he was, telling them what they needed to know, etc. Their new sensei had led them from the Academy to Training Grounds #78, a well known dangerous place for new Genin. He looked around, looking at it as he bit his lip abit. Holy crap... This could turn out worser then he thought. Draco had only heard about T.G. #78 only in rumors, never actually believing it to be true. He knew that either of his team mates could screw this up for him, and he couldn't accept that. He needed to get past this, whether anyone liked it or not.

[Sunagakure Academy - Hayasa]

Hayasa had finally reached the Academy, panting abit as he did. He stopped and looked around, walking inside as he continued looking around. The place was pretty much empty right now, but he knew that classes were over. He stopped upon room #42 and opened the door, seeing a teacher standing there as he looked over at Hayasa and nodded, Hayasa had reached the right place as he entered, the door closing behind him, as he headed up to a desk with chairs. He pulled one of the chairs back, and sat upon it, scooting forward as he placed his arms upon the desk, waiting to see what surprises were in store for him today.


----------



## Burke (Aug 4, 2009)

* New sensei.*

[Kumogakure: Ancient Temple- Zettai/Shohi]
Zettai, with Shohi and Kimaro were on the move towards the old mountain temple, like their lazy sensei, Fuujin told them, to meet up with their jounin,  Itami Kuroyashi. Zettai hadn't heard of this Itami person before, but he had heard of the kuroyashi clan, but forgot what they were known for.
"Is that it?" Shohi chimed in as they were walking, and pointed at an approacing mountain.
"Uhhh," Zettai looked up, there was a mountain with ascending steps, with dense cloud coverage near the top, "I think so, but there are way too many clouds near the top to be for sure. At any rate we need to start climbing these stairs."
"Wha-? I'm not climing _that_ if your not certain its the right one." Shohi complained. "Why not just wait for the clouds to clear up?"
"Because Shohi, this is the village hidden _in_ the clouds, they're not going to clear up any time soon," Zettai said stating the obvious, "and besides, that sign above the gate says 'Temple'..."
"I-uh," Shohi studdered, "fine, lets go!" And she sprinted up the temple steps.
"What is with her?" Zettai said half to himself, and he ran up after her, and called back to Kimaro, "Hurry up!"
Zettai arrived at the top a good 30 seconds after shohi. The temple was shrouded in the cloud fog, and visibility was restricted.
"You need to stop doing tha-" 
"Shhh," Shohi stopped him in the middle of his sentence, "Look." Shohi squinted through the fog, and pointed to the top of a broken pillar. Seated upon the pillar was a black haired jounin with his eyes closed. "Do you think thats him." She said with a whisper.


----------



## Beastly (Aug 11, 2009)

[konoha academy- Rinzin]

Rinzin was nervous about what the sensei would ask him to do first. But before he could blink, the sensei announced that the trio of genin would have to go on a survival exercise. The sensei then said the trio was dismissed. Rinzin went back to his home to await the survival exercise. Rinzin's heart was trembling in fear. "Oh shit, what did I get myseld into?" Rinzin asked himself as he went to sleep.


----------

